# Why Did/Are You Joining the Armed Forces??



## Jack Neilson

On June 4th a friend and I visited _Salute The Troops_, the CF Day concert in Kingston.  While there we chatted with two recruiters.   They asked us a simple question ... What would you say to a young Canadian to convince him or her to join the Forces and what in our opinion would be factors which might impact this decision?  Now, we are old fellows, our service was during the 50's to the 80's and we are thus very much out of touch with modern thinking or what would encourage someone to join up.  Of course, not being particularly hesitant about coming forward we did tell them why we joined the Army and how our expectations were fulfilled etc during our careers.  Things have changed a lot both in the Forces and in civie life so our answers may or may not apply, we don't know.   I am therefore asking you, the younger generation, what your replies might be to the question the recruiters asked us.  I will pass on a printout to the Recruit Centre with your replies.  
Thanks guys,
Jack Neilson
VVV


----------



## GO!!!

Here goes,
     In conversation with my relatives, all of the males (and some of the females) voiced the exact same concern. That the CF is too politically correct, and does not place an emphasis on actual warfighting. This discourages our best and brightest. These young guys want to be challenged, worked and feel that they are part of a well organised and disciplined organisation. 

Then they see commercials before the movies with a 100% visible minority cast lamenting about the lack of career opportunities on civie street. Even the "cool" recruiting commercial shows people being rescued. 

Conversely, the Aussies, Brits and Kiwis show explosions, parachuting, tanks running things over and fighter jets screaming overhead - all set to a thrash metal beat. 

This led them to the conclusion that the CF is a form of organised, uniformed welfare, and that they should look elsewhere for action and adventure - they did, and four of them are Marines now.

Even I am forced to admit that I will probably not get to go to another "shooting war" in the near future without quitting and going south.

The only one that signed up went to the Recruiting Center and said he wanted to be a "peacekeeper" - they made him an MSE op.

If we want to have a real army, we will have to start recruiting the young, hard chargers into all trades, not people looking for job security and benefits.

Hope this helps gents.


----------



## TCBF

To quote some fifty year old guy nursing a sore back (me) :   " .... the uniformed branch of The Department of National Defence."

Tom


----------



## canadianblue

I decided to join up with the forces originally MP's in the reserves and now infantry fulltime. But I think for myself it was more tradition then anything, I always loved the military, especially Canada's proud military history. I decided I wanted to become part of that tradition fulltime, and went on to apply to the regular force and await a call from the recruiting center. I have to agree with the points above though, Canada's army has become extremely politically correct, and I would consider applying to the Marines or even the Australian or New Zealand Armed Forces if the oppurtunity presented itself. Canada needs to come back to its roots, and realize that our army is for fighting and not for peacekeeping operations only. Most people that I talk to actaully believe that all the CF has ever done and ever will do is go on peacekeeping operations and never have to fight a war. 

PS: I find that in some ways you don't want alot of this generation which is basically the MTV Generation to become part of the forces, they seem fine playing their XBOX's and watching reality TV. I think that the best idea is to reach out to those who feel a duty to their country as well as those who want to become part of something bigger. 

This is my own opinion on the matter

cheers


----------



## Britney Spears

> Things have changed a lot both in the Forces and in civie life so our answers may or may not apply, we don't know.



How have things changed since you joined? Do we no longer have enemies to slay or a nation worth defending? Have young people changed? Or has the army changed? I think your answers carry more weight than you might think. If they don't then I fear we are truly lost.



But seriously, our mess halls were known throughout the world as being second to none.  I never got very much food as a child, and my mother was a dreadful cook. That was all it took for me.


----------



## Rebel_RN

What left the biggest impression on me when i was learning about the CF was the stability( always having a job provided you are of decent character and obey the rules/laws) diversity of the Cf and what I could do in it and being able to travel to countries and areas I may never see otherwise and the idea of belonging to a tight knit community. I was very young when i first showed intrest in the CF. Now the biggest thing is testing myself once I am through the interview process and proving to myself above all that if you want it bad enough you can overcome any obstacle standing in your way.....I know it may sound corny and I imagine there will be a few offers for tea after reading this but hey it's what worked for me....not to mention i will eventualy get to try all the different IMP's that everyone Raves about and see if they are as delicious/ utterly horid as they sound


----------



## Zombie

Having worked at a desk for about 7 years I am in need of something more. I stumbled into my profession and have just been there ever since, and do not want to sit at a desk for another 35 years. I do get a certain amount of enjoyment from my job, but I think that I will be much better suited to a military life. I nearly joined when I lived for 1 year in Esquimalt 8 years ago, but came back to Ontario and got my job through a friend. I'm 30 now and needed to make a decision about the military - either do it now, or stay in my field of work for the long run. Obviously I've made the choice to go for it, and will be applying very soon. The challenges, excitement, adventure, physical emphasis, training, respect, honour, and travel are some of what the CF offers that I am looking forward to.


----------



## heyjimmy

What really caught my eye was the adventure the infantry faced in war movies like Saving Private Ryan and such.  Hiking through miles of uninhabited land with only a map, a compass and a rifle, while sharing stories with the guys of anecdotes from life before the forces.


----------



## canadianblue

> What really caught my eye was the adventure the infantry faced in war movies like Saving Private Ryan and such.  Hiking through miles of uninhabited land with only a map, a compass and a rifle, while sharing stories with the guys of anecdotes from life before the forces.



You and me share a common dream. I still want to become a police officer, I am joining up with the army because I have an interest in the armed forces, as well I want to be challenged physically and mentally. Depending on how much I enjoy the forces I could make it a career, or at the least 3 years of service.


----------



## ab00013

Jack Neilson said:
			
		

> What would you say to a young Canadian to convince him or her to join the Forces and what in our opinion would be factors which might impact this decision?



First off, for some background information before I begin writing my opinion, I'm 22 years, living in Newfoundland, have a B.A. degree in Criminal Justice, and am currently in the reserves and in the process of CT to reg force.

Young Canadians have more choices nowadays than anytime before. The employment possibilities for a young educated Canadian span the globe from all across Canada to working throughout the world. The Canadian Forces needs to be as competitive an option as other organizations/companies. Don't get me wrong, the benefits definitely far surpass many civvie companies; however, most people do not know or even think about the CF as a potential employer. For example, when I was choosing universities after I completed high school, I looked at the local universities, and some well-known Canadian and American universities. I didn't even know there was such a place as RMC! Or when, for example, students graduate with degrees from well-know Canadian universities, do they know how they can use their degree in the CF?

Potential recruits need as much information as possible. For me, before I even went into the recruiting office, I used the recruiting website; however, even after I left the initial meeting with the recruiting officer, I had numerous questions. But when you are a civvy, anyone in uniform is intimidating!  They give you there name and number to call when you have a question, but what goes through your head are questions like â Å“what is basic training like?â ?, â Å“what am I committing too?â ?, â Å“what if I want to quit?â ?, â Å“how should I prepare for basic training?â ?, â Å“how many females are there going to be?â ?, â Å“is there a lot of yelling?â ?, "do many recruits fail?". Obviously once I started thinking of all the numerous questions I had, I thought I can't call them and ask all those questions, I'll sound so stupid! Luckily I found army.ca, which answered most of my questions. Also, I'm sure most possible recruits would not only have their own unanswered questions but those of their mother, father, friends, etc. And in my opinion, if they are not lucky enough to find army.ca   to get answers to their and their parents' unanswered questions, most potential recruits would probably rule out the CF as a career option!

My suggestion is for the Canadian Forces to have a large database of FAQs on their recruiting website! Such as:

Entry plans options
which degrees most benefit which occupations
medical condition information/drug testing information
religion/personal choice (vegetarian, kosher, discrimination, wearing of religious articles)
financial information (pay, pensions, barracks, base housing, field pay, etc)
basic training (atmosphere, courses, gas hut, weapons, pt)
education (RMC, reimbursement, etc.)
deployment (when, where, who, etc.)
CF benefits (time off, sports teams available, base facilities)
Component Transferring (trying out the reserves first and then CT to reg force)
Civvy world after (skills/jobs available after leaving the CF)
Myths
Those were just some of my examples. But I'm sure by going through the army.ca website you will find a lot more questions that young potential recruits were wondering. 

I also suggest that as young Canadians are more internet savvy nowadays the Canadian Forces have a recruiting chatroom. I know myself I found it easier to ask a question online than to go downtown or call the recruiting center, not only because the reserve recruiting center doesn't always have someone answering their phone, but also because CF personnel are intimidating when you are a civvy! Potential recruits should be able to go online to a real-time chatroom and anonymously ask recruiters questions.

Anyways, that's my opinion. Potential recruits need as much information as possible to ensure that they have no unanswered questions that avert them from joining the CF. So to answer your question what would I say to a young Canadian to convince him or her to join the Forces? I would simply say, what is stopping you from enrolling in the CF right now? I'd probably get responses like, "parents", "not sure", "don't want to be killed", which all stem from lack of information, which I could provide.  ;D


----------



## TCBF

"provided you are of decent character and obey the rules/laws) diversity of the Cf..."

- How do you obey 'diversity'?  The only true way - the fairest way - to diversify the CF is through conscription.

"Hiking through miles of uninhabited land with only a map, a compass and a rifle, while sharing stories with the guys of anecdotes from life before ..."

- You are describing my future retirement!none.  

"I never got very much food as a child, ..."

"How have things changed since you joined? Do we no longer have enemies to slay or a nation worth defending? Have young people changed? Or has the army changed? I think your answers carry more weight than you might think. If they don't then I fear we are truly lost."

- Yep.  Killed by our nation's apathy.

Tom

-Amazing how much 'three hots and a cot' meant to a lot of guys who joined when I did.

"


----------



## Rebel_RN

I didn't mean obey the diversity of the CF. What I was trying to convey in that statement is the diversity of the CF should be respected.


----------



## alan_li_13

Here's what my response was when I was asked why i wanted to Join at the interview:
I wanted to return my services to my country. I'm a first generation immigrated from China, and being here gave me the chance to do everyting i could. It gave my family a good living, and us kids a good education. My second reason was that in my opinion, joining the Forces is a most honorable profession. I've wanted to join the forces ever since i was young. It was not always as Army, but i could not think of a time when i did not like all things military. When i think of the military, i always thought about all the romantic images, knights in armour, calvary charges, awards and medals...
Lastly, i wanted to open up a new path for my family. I'm one of the youngest kids in my extended family. Everyone in my family has taken a relatively intellectual-only kind of job. Lots of doctors, engineers, bankers, but no one that was in or even near the military. I wanted to show to my sons and daughters and neices and nephews that people in our family can have jobs that not only exercise our intellect but our physical strengths too. I thought that taking a job that requires physical, mental, and emotional strength, as well as leadership and management skills will make my family proud.


----------



## USSRsovietsnake

I would join because above everything else I'm proud to be Canadian.


----------



## FredDaHead

Time to add my two cents...

First, like Ivan--err, USSRsovietsnake (just messing with you)--said, it's first and foremost because I'm proud to be Canadian. Also, I like the challenge of going beyond what "normal" people do. Another big reason is that I think that we Canadian soldiers, sailors and maybe even the airmen, can make the world a better place. (Ok, that sounds corny, I admit it.)

I would, however, be lying if I said the prospect of free education (heck, I'll be PAID to go to school, how cooler can it be?) and a certain job after I get my degree, isn't important to me. Of course it's an aspect I weighed, and it played a part in deciding whether to stay as a simple student at civvie U, or to join up.

There's also the respect and "admiration," so to speak, of people when I tell them I'm going to be an officer in the Canadian Forces. Although SOME people say I shouldn't do it, most people say it's an important job, that it's good, etc, and that although they wouldn't do it (for various reasons... some are just afraid), they think it's great that people like me and all of you guys on here who are in, or are joining, are willing to put ourselves on the line for the greater good.

I also want to "follow in my uncle's footsteps"... Sortof. He was in the infantry for a while (I believe he was in the CAR at one point or another before getting a back injury and being transfered to a non-combat trade, though I'm not certain) and although I've never been close to him, I've always wanted to be somewhat like him.

Then, there's the fact that over the years I've met some veterans, and I have the utmost respect for them. I think that if those men gave up, their lives, their limbs, or at least part of their life, so that we could be free, there should be people who follow up and make sure we don't lose that freedom. I know there likely won't be any war like the World Wars (thankfully) but I still think "The price for freedom is eternal vigilence." (Was it Jefferson who said that?)

And finally, I've always been fascinated by warfare, which I realize is not pretty. But the military is the best place to learn about it, especially considering my degree choice at RMC (Military and Strategic Studies... can't get any better than that for me!).

All in all, and I apologize for the length of this post, I think that for me, like most young adults and teenagers looking to join up, there isn't one big all-encompassing reason to join, but more like a myriad of smaller reasons which, put together, make us want to be part of something bigger than ourselves.

Again, just my two cents, you can bash me if you feel like it.


----------



## D-n-A

I joined the Army for a few different reasons, I come from a military family, I wanted to serve my country, an I joined the reserves while I was still in high school, thought it would be a good way to make sure I liked the army before deciding to go reg force(which I'm currently doing), plus it beats working in McDonalds or some place like that when your 17. 2 years later, I haven't regretted joining up, I've met a lot of good people, got to do some cool stuff i never would have been able to do as a civvie, etc.


----------



## Ninja9186

All romantics aside, I think what attracts younger recruits today is the action, adventure, bad-ass attitude of the modern day military. Blowing stuff up, jumping out of planes, shootin lots of ammo, generally living out what most teens play everyday in video games and see eevryday in movies and on t.v.


----------



## P-Free

Meal provided, a place to sleep..what more could a man want out of life?


----------



## alan_li_13

> Meal provided, a place to sleep..what more could a man want out of life?



How bout women?


----------



## scaddie

I joined because I was really interested in the army, and for something productive to do. The reserves beat any other part time job out there, it's entertaining, great friends/people with same interests, good benifets, a paycheck, and of course serving your country.


----------



## Hunter911

I want to join, not only because ive been interested in the CF since i was a child, but so i can feel like i made a change. Since i was about 13 (im now 16), ive been reading as many articles and papers as possible trying to get a clear view of what is happening in our armed forces. Many times ill be infuruated and want to jump all over our poloticians and make a huge fuss about it, but then realise that would do nothing. More than anything, i would want to be in the CF to try to make changes for the better, and try to change not only Canada, but the world, with what i feel i have to offer. I might seem like some young ambitious dreamer, but ever since i realised what i truley wanted to do, ive been working as hard as i could to achieve it!




			
				MikeL said:
			
		

> I joined the Army for a few different reasons, I come from a military family, I wanted to serve my country, an I joined the reserves while I was still in high school, thought it would be a good way to make sure I liked the army before deciding to go reg force(which I'm currently doing), plus it beats working in McDonalds or some place like that when your 17. 2 years later, I haven't regretted joining up, I've met a lot of good people, got to do some cool stuff i never would have been able to do as a civvie, etc.



...Oh... and that too haha


----------



## USSRsovietsnake

I have a friend who was accepted into the navy and his reasons for joining were the money and because his dad told him it would be a good thing to do.


----------



## quebecownage

well i don't actually know why i joined cause it came so fast 
probablty because there was no freakin' way i was going to work in a fat-peeps restaurant 
and that's almost the only job where you get paid to hold and fire a weapon, play in the mud and get your hand dirty. 

I don't have a military background in terms of family since my parents and older sister are Québecois Fançais as well as me. And above all , all my family but me are Québec nationalist...guess politic engagement does'nt get trough time. 

Here's to Canada,the greatest contry on earth


----------



## Jay

I'm at the point where I ask myself this question on a regular basis.  After having to think of it so often, I'm now starting to build my reasons for wanting to join.  

1. I've had a military interest for probably 5 years now, and have always regarded the CF with a high level of respect.  

2. I like the uniforms-- the CADPAT looks awesome, and I would be honoured to sit in a room full of people wearing it.  

3. I'm a student, so the possibilities with that are, honestly, a solid prospect and reason for joining-- although not my reason entirely.  

4. I'm currently looking for a job, and having a terrible success rate at best.  Being a member of the CF would certainly be better than any civilian job I'm going to find in Abbotsford.  

5. I want to be trained, I want discipline and responsibility, I want a purpose.

6. I look like a dirty hippie and severely need a haircut.  

If I roll all these reasons up into one, I get nudged a little closer to my recruitment office every day.


----------



## GOMERPYLE

[Stupid Content Removed]


----------



## 1feral1

GOMERPYLE said:
			
		

> Ya moneys the best reason to join the forces.
> 
> from: Gromerpyle



This comment coming from an INDIVIDUAL who CONDEMS any Reservist who can't take summer training, calling them inferior to himself as he took summer training.

I see another great post has been written.

If you wanna troll/flame others or don't have the brain capacity to write a decent post, go to another website, as my patience with you has long expired. 

At post No.13, and getting a RW at post No.4, you are setting a record, and have been repeatedly worn, and given a chance, but its obvious that you don't have any respect for others (yet alone yourself) on this website. If I was you, I would move on and go irratate people somewhere else. I think your minutes on this site are seriously numbered. Harassing others on here will not be tolerated.


----------



## canadianblue

Well if a person is going into the forces just for the money then they I sure as hell don't want them backing me up. As well with me the forces attracted me to the pride, tradition, and the basic job that the CF does. While money does come into play somewhat, its fairly minor in the decision making. 

Golmer your post about reservists taking the weekend program instead of the summer one as being less of soldiers is fairly childish. I'm applying to the regular force infantry, and I certainly will have more respect for other members of the CF then you have.


----------



## 1feral1

We're giving this 'manchild' (and I use that term loosely) an audience, otherwords fuelling his fire. Rest assured, the Mods know Gomer already, and are on to his games he's playing.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## RossF

One word, *opportunities*.


----------



## Infanteer

Gomerpyle has somehow managed to put himself on the radar of more than a few staff members - he quickly earned himself alot of attention, and this last post will be exactly that, his last.

Bye, bye troll - have fun being an idiot on militaryphotos.net or something.

PS: I hope you like your award


----------



## vangemeren

I plan on joining the reserves because I want to explore all of my options for careers before committing full time. I don't mean it as an insult, just that I'm still trying to decide my future and I figure joining the reserves will give me a solid background for any future aspirations.

As a side note, could we replace the helmet on a gun symbol for banned members (where the maple leaves should be) and replace it with with Infanteer's award? I think it's more fitting for banned members


----------



## mainerjohnthomas

To start with, recruiting is not aimed at the vast mass of sheep we call Canadian voters, but of that small percentage that have within them the seeds of a professional soldier.   The limp image the gov't likes to portray of a "kinder gentler army, like the peace corp or salvation army, only less well dressed" won't get us the recruits we need. I get so tired of the surprise I get when I tell people that I was a soldier ("the Canadian army?") Offering us as a secure job for those that find looking for a job too challenging is also typical of the kind of useless crap you get from letting civilian hirelings who do not respect the forces they are supposedly serving do your advertising.   I joined for the challenge, for the adventure.   There are still a lot of would-be warriors out there, it is to them we should be pitching.   More than just our peacekeeping record, the performance of Canadian troops in Afghanistan has won them accolades from the American President, and the troops they served along side.   Ads showcasing our troops in action will appeal to those who have dreamed of facing the challenge of combat, the kind of young turks the combat arms has been running on since the dawn of time. With the Army transformation, ISTAR etc, the CF is becoming more technologically relevant, and presenting more of an attractive challenge for a new generation of technically sophisticated youth, yet in the minds of the Canadian public, such technologies are only possessed by our American brethren.   Show off the toys; if you want to recruit the kinds of people who can take our tech to the limit of its potential, show it off to the kinds of people who would give their left nut (or ovary) to get their hands on it.   Stop presenting the CF as some sort of multicultural encounter group, and showcase the strength of its fighting arms, air, sea and land, and you will see an influx of would-be soldiers.


----------



## Fry

My dream is to be a police officer, and I still maintain that... I also have the dream of serving the armed forces for however long I feel I need to. 

I agree totally about showing off their weaponry and gear. I got to see the c7 and c9 in action when the reserves came out to a Canadian Ranger outing. I was amazed.

I'm currently in the recruitment process and hope to be off to bmq this fall at the latest.


----------



## Jack Neilson

Thanks for the replies.  There are some well-considered reasons and some not too different from my own purpose in joining in the mid 50s.  Britney Spears asked how things have changed etc.  I realize that I am using generalities here but they are based on personal and shared experiences and attitudes among my military peers at the time.  As today, there were many personal reasons for joining ranging from the it's a good job attitude to patriotic instincts but I believe I am correct in stating that for the majority it was for a sense of adventure, travel, and an opportunity to prove oneself.  Also, many of us thought that a new war was inevitable and would occur sooner rather than later though in contrast to many civilians few of us thought it would be nuclear.  WW II and Korea were recent events and most of our NCOs and officers from Capt up were vets of those conflicts.  Our training was directed toward this type of warfare where one fought an identifiable enemy and had reasonable fronts, rears and flanks unlike today when the enemy can be anyone and anywhere and is in many cases unidentifiable and/or indistinguishable from the civilian population.  It was not difficult to join up.  In my case day one consisted of application, testing and medicals, day two I was sworn in and began employment on joe jobs while waiting for transport to basic (about a week).  Basic was run by Corps or Unit (Navy and Airforce had their own basic training bases).  On arrival pers were employed in drawing kit, cleaning etc for about a week while waiting for a course to start.  Courses started about every two weeks on average.  In general most people were aware that Canada did in fact have a military, had a general idea of its purpose and at that time even the civilian population realized that it was not â Å“peacekeepingâ ?.  Another factor was that many kids joined the Army Cadets, Sea Cadets or Air Cadets and even some schools had their own Cadet Corps.  In many instances this engendered an interest in joining the military, regular or reserve.  Many had relatives who served during WW II and Korea and desired to emulate them  In general things are much more complex in today's world, both military and civil but I am pleased to note that the core values of potential soldiers, sailors and airmen haven't really changed that much.  I wish all serving members and those who plan to join all the best in their careers.
Jack
VVV


----------



## Trinity

I joined for free boots and combats
(I really did.. I was Punk with a mohawk on queen st.)

Now, 13 years later.. I'm a chaplain?  


And you tell me God doesn't have a sense of humour!

Its all about appealing to the individuals needs.  Apparently, mine
were very naive and warped.


----------



## andpro

RossF said:
			
		

> One word, *opportunities*.



I could not agree more with RossF. I am joining because I want the opportunity for rapid career progression and the opportunity to learn skills you can't anywere else. But most of all (this may sound corny) to serve my country with pride and protect it. But that one is not very popular with teens today. People today are just lacking pride, which is the most important factor when joining up.


----------



## Fry

andpro,

Not corny at all... someone's gotta do it, and it takes a lot of balls and nerve to join the armed forces. Nothing wrong with having a bit of pride either... I mean, it is our country after all.

I know so many people that think they're big and tough, but if you put em through even 2 weeks of basic, I'd wager that they'd be crying to go home.

and finally, yes, there is a major lack of pride these days.


----------



## jonsey

> 1. I've had a military interest for probably 5 years now, and have always regarded the CF with a high level of respect.
> 
> 2. I like the uniforms-- the CADPAT looks awesome, and I would be honoured to sit in a room full of people wearing it.
> 
> 3. I'm a student, so the possibilities with that are, honestly, a solid prospect and reason for joining-- although not my reason entirely.
> 
> 4. I'm currently looking for a job, and having a terrible success rate at best.  Being a member of the CF would certainly be better than any civilian job I'm going to find in Abbotsford.
> 
> 5. I want to be trained, I want discipline and responsibility, I want a purpose.



Yeah, these are pretty much my reasons, as well. Especially #5.


----------



## Fry

If you really want the kids to join, you have to bring back the sense of pride. Tonight, my grandfather and I were discussing this. I would argue to say that the majority of kids in school today have no sense of pride for their country, nor do they care about past conflicts that we have taken part in. My grandfather was saddened to hear the few kids that were picked to do a few readings. They spewed it out as fast as they could and got off the stage as if it were a chore. I remember just a couple years ago when I was in school, no one cared for Rememberance Day, or about wearing a poppy, or any of that. They think that the types of things that just happened over the last few hundred years are in the past and can' t happen again, that it's just textbook material and nothing more. They're sadly mistaken.


----------



## canadianblue

I find that a major reason most youth's don't want to get involved with the CF is because this generation is probably one of the worst and most spoiled generations. This is truly the MTV Generation, even at my school in Alberta kid's are complete idiots and don't really give a shit about anything our country has done. For those who have pride in our forces and want to serve this country then come on aboard, I would be more then happy to serve alongside those types of people. But I don't want to serve alongside a person who think's their "gangsta" and gets enjoyment from watching bumfights, and collect "bling bling".


----------



## Fry

Exactly... there aren't many, but a few that still take pride in the things that people do for this country. I'm only 20, so I guess I can be part of the "MTV Generation", but my views are totally different. I look forward to serving in the forces soon.


----------



## Trinity

Fry said:
			
		

> I'm currently in the recruitment process and hope to be off to bmq this fall at the latest.



And you know whats funny.....

There are unit recruiters here... as well probably a good portion of all units in the CF.

And then you go off on a reckless and bigoted rant with no facts, disgracing yourself,
this site, Christianity (which is my personal beef), and insulting others.

I sure hope for your sake that Mike doesn't release your name or IP because if ANY recruiter
saw your post they would deny you an application. Your attitude and open views on sites like
these show true character and represent poorly of yourself.  Not to mention that NO police force
either would hire you after such a post.  And all it takes is one.  

2 Kids just got thrown out of a private school for a few anti semetic posts on a site in Toronto
and they were just kidding. One of the kids was even Jewish.  

Sites like these aren't just fun and games.  Good luck applying.   Avoid Toronto.


----------



## Fry

Trinity,

I'm not anti homosexual, I was only saying that I don't like it when they involve ministers and priests of Christianity to perform marriage ceremonies for them. Did I say I hated them? No, I didn't. 

Did I say that I hated people because of ethnic origin? No. Did I say I hate people based on their gender identity? No, I didn't. There was no anti-gay anything. If some of you took my posts the wrong way, then again, I apologize, but read back over them. I did not say I hate anyone, did I? No.


----------



## andpro

Trinity said:
			
		

> And you know whats funny.....
> 
> There are unit recruiters here... as well probably a good portion of all units in the CF.
> 
> And then you go off on a reckless and bigoted rant with no facts, disgracing yourself,
> this site, Christianity (which is my personal beef), and insulting others.
> 
> I sure hope for your sake that Mike doesn't release your name or IP because if ANY recruiter
> saw your post they would deny you an application. Your attitude and open views on sites like
> these show true character and represent poorly of yourself.   Not to mention that NO police force
> either would hire you after such a post.   And all it takes is one.
> 
> 2 Kids just got thrown out of a private school for a few anti semetic posts on a site in Toronto
> and they were just kidding. One of the kids was even Jewish.
> 
> Sites like these aren't just fun and games.   Good luck applying.    Avoid Toronto.



If you have a problem with what he said you should give him a personal message instead of posting things like this in a totaly unrelated form. That topic was locked for a reason and not for you to drag the debate onto another topic.


----------



## Fry

Everything(I Hope) is cleared up, so let's just end all of this. My error, my fault. Let's move on.


----------



## paracowboy

> Why would you join the CF?


 in all honesty, I'm not sure I would anymore.


----------



## tikiguy

I'd like to add my story here about why I am joining the CF. Some of my reasons are of a moral/ethical nature and some are just plain practical. I don't think any singular reason is better than another, and I also believe that if a person chooses to join for any reason - good on them. It's a far better bad choice to join the CF for "three hots and a cot" than most people's good choices. 

1. I had served before in the reserves and my father did 26 years. I saw the life, lived the life and it was good to our family in ways that no corporation could ever be.
2. I have worked in the corporate world and am sick to death of never knowing what is expected of me. In the CF, I will know exactly what my role is and know that any initiative that I take, within the structure provided, will be rewarded at the very least with a heart-felt attaboy.
3. I want a career where I know that if I do my best, I will succeed - unlike the corporate world where the best get beaten down or laid-off, if they are not the best at politicking.
4. I may not like the governing party, or winter, but Canada is still the best country in the world and I'd be proud to support her in this manner.
5. I want to show my son that his dad is a dedicated man, with intelligence and passion. The CF will give me the opportunity to do that.
6. The money/compensation/benefits are very good.
7. In some ways,  it's me saying thank you for the life the CF gave me through my father's involvement.
8. Where else am I going to get paid to do this great fun stuff?
9. I actually like MRE's - especially the corn beef hash.
10. It is my opinion that all Canadians should serve a minimum of 2 years in the Reg's - I'm backing that up with action.

There are probably more reasons that I haven't conciously realized,  but I do admit that current advertising initiatives had no effect on my choice. The influence of family and friends lead to me making this decision. Possibly the best I've ever made.


----------



## Fry

Guess I have a lot to look forward to then.


----------



## Pieman

> Why would you join the CF?


This not something I _ want _ to do, this is something I * have * to do. 

Does that make sense? Most people I talk to don't understand that, but I suspect that many people here know what I mean.


----------



## aesop081

Pieman said:
			
		

> This not something I _ want _ to do, this is something I * have * to do.
> 
> Does that make sense? Most people I talk to don't understand that, but I suspect that many people here know what I mean.



Makes sens eto me.....i was the same way.  I never eraly considered doing anything else.  My dad was miliray and growing up , thats all i pictured myself doing.  He likes to tell me that it was a calling and i had no choice but to answer.


----------



## c4th

paracowboy said:
			
		

> in all honesty, I'm not sure I would anymore.



What are the alternatives?  Generally speaking we work with interesting, intelligent, fit people.  Our employer spends lots of cash to train us in both the technical and management (in civvy speak) aspects of our jobs.  

Outside of Fire Rescue and Police where you pay for your own basic training, I would be surprised if any employer spends 1/10th on it's people that the CF spends.  But then this is not just a job.  Maybe that is the appeal to us who join and stay.  If you're bored and working for idiots (and I hope you're not), trust me, ninety-ninety times out of a hundred it's no better on civvy street punching the same card and working for the same chinless mouth breather year after year.

That's my 25 cents.


----------



## paracowboy

c4th said:
			
		

> What are the alternatives?


has nothing to do with my CoC, until we get to the 'Leadership' at the Nat'l level, and the apathetic sheeple who keep them there. My dissatifaction is entirely with working for people with no honour, who insist on referring to me by the demeaning term "Peacekeeper". 

But, this is an irrelevent aside to the topic.


----------



## GO!!!

paracowboy said:
			
		

> has nothing to do with my CoC, until we get to the 'Leadership' at the Nat'l level, and the apathetic sheeple who keep them there. My dissatifaction is entirely with working for people with no honour, who insist on referring to me by the demeaning term "Peacekeeper".



AMEN


----------



## TCBF

I correct the ill-informed by telling them that my occupation is 'Soldier', and that peacekeeping is a task, like sh_thole digging.  I also tell them I no more want to be called a peacekeeper than I do a sh_thole digger.  I want to be called a Soldier.

When pushed, I will admit that, at least with sh_thole digging, I accomplished a practical, well defined  mission in a timely and cost effective manner, with the added benefit of having the immediate gratification that comes with the sense of a job well done.  I cannot say the same about peacekeeping.

Tom


----------



## mainerjohnthomas

TCBF said:
			
		

> I correct the ill-informed by telling them that my occupation is 'Soldier', and that peacekeeping is a task, like sh_thole digging.   I also tell them I no more want to be called a peacekeeper than I do a sh_thole digger.   I want to be called a Soldier.
> 
> When pushed, I will admit that, at least with sh_thole digging, I accomplished a practical, well defined   mission in a timely and cost effective manner, with the added benefit of having the immediate gratification that comes with the sense of a job well done.   I cannot say the same about peacekeeping.
> 
> Tom


     My eldest daughter came home from school one day in tears because she beleived I had lied to her.  She had thought that I was a soldier, but had been told by her teacher that we had "Peacekeepers" and didn't fight or shoot guns. We are soldiers, what we train to do is called war.  Sometimes we are sent to risk our lives to keep a "peace" that rarely exists, and try to carve our a little pocket of civilization that we protect with our guns until some politician declares the "peace" complete, and calls us home.  Sometimes we go to war, and leave a real peace behind when we leave. Soldier has become a dirty word, "Peacekeeper" implies looking stern, and shaking an admonishing finger, not patrols with LAV's and rifle platoons.  Soldier has always been a dirty word, and the last war was always the war to end all wars, until the next one comes.


----------



## badger4

hey guys, i have to agree with "go".   HARD CHARGERS!! I think that the world has changed drasticaly since 9/11, hence the war on terror and I think that young fellas want to be a part of that, but as facing a new enemy means new tactics and  also more unconventional means to bring the enemy down.  I bet if you asked or surveyed some youg fellas about what they would love to do in the army the most, the hard chargers would probably say JTF2.  

So why doesn't Canada try some sort of direct recruiting scheme for civies to provide them with an avenue into your special forces unit?  I live out here in Australia, and I came out here, because canada didn't offer anything good for the hard chargers, or the war on terror for civies who want a piece of the action if they got the goods.  worked for me, thats my opinion.

would have loved to stay in canada if something like that was available.


----------



## Donut

I'd have to throw in with Paracowboy and Go on this one.  If I was looking to start a military career now, I'd be thinking long and hard before I signed on the dotted line with the current state of things.

I've even been watching the CDS and the Chief of Cadets & Reserves on CPAC trying to find a reason to stay in *any * capacity, and once you get past the verbosity there's nothing really new in the pipeline, until the PMO and Cabinet get their priorities in order, which doesn't seem to be in the cards anytime soon.


----------



## GO!!!

badger4 said:
			
		

> So why doesn't Canada try some sort of direct recruiting scheme for civies to provide them with an avenue into your special forces unit?   I live out here in Australia, and I came out here, because canada didn't offer anything good for the hard chargers, or the war on terror for civies who want a piece of the action if they got the goods.   worked for me, thats my opinion.
> 
> would have loved to stay in canada if something like that was available.



There is an avenue for civvies into the JTF. Join the regs, for a few yrs (or the reserves for longer) and apply like everyone else. No country of note allows civvies to apply directly to military SF units. If one truly has "the goods" it should'nt be that big a deal.


----------



## Gunner98

Opportunities, pride, adventure (it's still there you just have to work a little harder to find it.)

The CF is what 'we' all make it.  The politicians and senior leaders provide (or not) the resources to do things, how we go about those things is a team effort that cannot be equalled in civilian life.  Unlimited liability has taken on a new meaning over the last few years for both civilian and military folks (fueled by the nightly news.)  I have been in for more than 20 years - has the CF changed - yes,in many ways and not all bad.

It is great to be part of a volunteer force, it is just that you volunteer to join - what you do and how long you stay may seem beyond your control.  Unfortunately, when you are paid to do volunteer work that may result in risk or even death, someone has take the responsibility for making life and death decisions.  If you want control then the CF may not be for you.  If you want to make difference in other people's lives daily then visit your local recruiting centre.  You may volunteer, but a country not at war is able to pick and choose who it 'needs' or "wants" to fill its vacancies.

Joined twice, now in second military occupation, had my education (Honours degree) paid for, used close to 500 paid holidays and earned over a million dollars so far (yes, I know the government took close to half back) - lived in Europe for 3 years with Foreign Service pay, visited all 10 provinces ( and lived in five so far), and souvenir-hunted in 10 European countries - not a bad for volunteer work.


----------



## JBP

I joined for many reasons, but mainly it's because I wanted to be a soldier. Everyday I go to work, play, whatever, I look at our privileged society and people and think; "Who will protect them and our way of life?"... I don't understand who WOULDN'T want to protect our people and our land and nation. I want to kill our nation's enemies and see the field of battle soaked red in anyone's blood who threatens Canada. Do I really want to go to war? NO! Will I if I ever have to. You bet your a$$ I will. Someone's got to do it! I wouldn't be able to stand-by and watch anything happen to our country, I'd have to be there. 

I've wanted to join the Forces since... I think as far back I can remember, some of my friends joke around and say I was brain-washed by G.I. Joe, I say nope, that's American... I wanted to be a Canadian Soldier. A defender of our nation and people.

I love Canada, and I told the recruiter that. Nothing more, nothing less. I promised my blood, sweat and tears and I'll give them. If an enemy of Canada wants a pound of Her flesh, he'll have to eat through all 185lbs of this flesh first!  :threat:

As I've gotten older and settled down a bit (Engaged to my fiance, been together 4yrs this Sept), thought about things more, I've also decided I'll try for the civvy world first and try to become a police officer. To me, the reasons are the same. I'd be protecting our people (albeit from our people) and our way of life still. I'm a reservist at the moment and still have yet to pass the rest of my SQ (1/2 done) and BIQ this summer, but my mindset remains the same.

With everything that's wrong with Canada (hehe, image a thread about that!), there is so much that is great and cannot be ignored.

 I'll be there to protect it.


----------



## c4th

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> If I was looking to start a military career now, I'd be thinking long and hard before I signed on the dotted line with the current state of things.



And you joined in the good time that quickly went to shit in the 90's.  Was that 4 or 6 years of pay freezes?  Looks to me that the current state of things is allot better than it was 5 years ago. Worrying about situation CDS or cabinet is a sure fire way to be frustrated.  Effecting DND or National policy can be done by the odd lucky strategic cpl but deliberately aiming for that role will probably only land you in jail.

The Canadian public is only the consumer of national defense and fortunately, most of the Canadian economy has its foundation in the stupidity of the consumer.  GO! and paracowboy, you are not alone.  In my experience, the only people who don't think their customers are idiots are the unemployed.


----------



## Donut

At 17 I wasn't really aware of, or worried about, issues like force protection, the moral compass of our leadership, political factors affecting our deployments overseas, rust-out of our fleets, foreign penetration of our intelligence apparatus, corruption in parliament, public apathy.  Come on, Chretien wasn't even 60 yet when I walked into CFRC.   :

I also didn't know our annual training plan would be the exact same things year after year after year, the majority of the patients I'd see who were really sick would be mental health issues, the massive discrepancies and infighting between reg and res existed.  I naively assumed that if you  REALLY needed a piece of equipment to do your job, the CF would provide it, that support and rehab would be there if I was injured, that DVA had the service members best interests at heart, that promotion and course loading was based on merit.

We (Canada) also still had a voice in international affairs, we were still a valued member of NORAD and NATO, we had the respect of our allies.  We had forces in the FRY, but Medak hadn't happened yet, we had a BG in Somalia that hadn't tarnished our professional reputation there.

The International Criminal Court didn't exist, meaning a CF member couldn't be tried by a foreign, civilian court for actions taken in a theater of operations.

We live in a very different environment, security-wise, then we did 13 years ago.  And the money wasn't even an issue, freeze or no freeze.

DF


----------



## TCBF

"In my experience, the only people who don't think their customers are idiots are the unemployed."- C4th

- You should stick your real name on that, and put it in the quotes.  It's pretty good.

Tom


----------



## badger4

GO!!! said:
			
		

> There is an avenue for civvies into the JTF. Join the regs, for a few yrs (or the reserves for longer) and apply like everyone else. No country of note allows civvies to apply directly to military SF units. If one truly has "the goods" it should'nt be that big a deal.



"GO," I see what you are saying as I once believed that as well, but actualy a country of quite note, Australia, DOES allow civvies to apply directly to military SF units, as I was once a civvie myself.  However, I left canada to move to australia because of this very reason and am now a fully qualified operator in an australian SF unit and I love every minute of my work.  Check out this website bro,-- ausspecialforces.com, when it comes up, scroll down to Special Forces Direct recruiting Scheme (SFDRS) and click, have a read, i think that you shall find it interesting and also why every man and his dog is now showing up on the doorsteps of every recruiter in aus.


----------



## paracowboy

badger4 said:
			
		

> "GO," I see what you are saying as I once believed that as well, but actualy a country of quite note, Australia, DOES allow civvies to apply directly to military SF units, as I was once a civvie myself.   However, I left canada to move to australia because of this very reason and am now a fully qualified operator in an australian SF unit and I love every minute of my work.   Check out this website bro,-- ausspecialforces.com, when it comes up, scroll down to Special Forces Direct recruiting Scheme (SFDRS) and click, have a read, i think that you shall find it interesting and also why every man and his dog is now showing up on the doorsteps of every recruiter in aus.


further, the US has the 18X program, which is a pipleline straight from civvie-street to SF.


----------



## JBP

I've seen this sort of thing before, going straight from civvy to SF groups... I don't think it's great, but I suppose if they need people that quickly/bad it's a good idea. I think having someone do it the regular conventional forces way first is best. Then by the time they apply to any SF service they're already a soldier, already versed in the military and it's ways and you won't have as high a drop out rate during SF training and selection I would hope!

I can't back that up because I really don't know but it seems a logical train of thought to me...

In Canada, we really only have 1 elite SF group ofcourse, and there aren't many positions in it when you look at the broad scale of things. Say all over Canada, each year, 1000 applicants to JTF2... They just expanded it by like 500 people so I imagine that brings the force to about 1000 or so (again, don't know for sure, does anyone???). So say with turnover etc, each year there are 300 openings... THAT is quite competitive indeed... I bet more people apply than that too...

Canada simply needs to recruit better people, as you've all said. Aim it at the proper people, people who have a sense of adventure and like a rugged an painfully-honest atmosphere. Not the person who says, "Oh wow, what a job that'll be! I get that much money and the CF is that culturally diverse as well!!! Wow, I'll make more friends than ever and we can all watch the Care-Bears!!!"....  :

Well, it's fine if you join for money and friends only, but... I think we get the idea.

We need the young, strong adventurous type.


----------



## c4th

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> I've seen this sort of thing before, going straight from civvy to SF groups...



When?


----------



## Gunner98

Young is no longer part of the picture either.  Able-bodied a with patience, and a flexible, adaptable mind.

It is less likely to stand in line like the "old days", it more likely to find the desk unoccupied or the door with sign stating "Closed, please call again." 

A web URL or Voice message for communications or directions.


----------



## WO2 Gubbels

I'm pretty sure that the SAS allow direct entry for Civilians.  I could be wrong but do believe I watched a documentry on it, might be possible to dig it up.


----------



## aesop081

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> I've seen this sort of thing before, going straight from civvy to SF groups...



Where did you see that ?  You joined the army yesterday so it has me wondering.......


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Simple, put the CD-Rom in and voila.......


----------



## aesop081

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Simple, put the CD-Rom in and voila.......



what was i thinking........


----------



## JBP

aesop081 said:
			
		

> what was i thinking........



All I meant, you old nit-pickers, was that I've heard of it before. Other services, NOT Canadian. One example is Norway I believe also, a guy I used to MSN with said he was going for some type of SF force they have, but he had university degree and previous military srvc (only 2 yrs). Not sure also if he was blowing smoke up my a$$ either.

As I stated before, I don't think it's a good idea... Just my opinion.

Oh wait, it doesn't matter, I've only been in since yesterday...

U guys having been in for awhile I suppose know everything... Darn! Even who I have and haven't talked to, and what I do and don't know or have heard and/or seen! Damn! I'll catch U guys yet with a surprise! 

 :

U folks need to relax.

PS> Sorry if I jumped the gun but _certain_ people on this web forum always seem to jump down others' throats for silly things.


----------



## GO!!!

Jumping down peoples throats for talking out of their a$$es - as you so eloquently put it.

In addition to this, if you have'nt doe any military trg, and are only joining this summer - how could you possibly KNOW what type of person the army needs, or what you could expect to encounter?

Also, the best place for misinformation/bad info, is "this guy I know..." if you can't annotate it with a proper footnote (or at least some substantiation, personal experience or otherwise) its probably bull.

As you saw earlier in the thread, I demonstrated my own ignorance of SF recruiting schemes.

In the army, believe 10% of what you hear, 50% of what you see, and 100% of what is handed to you in black and white.

Good luck this summer.


----------



## Gunner98

Tolerance, tolerance on both sides would help.  Where is Trinity when we need him? This site and forums has grown through a lot of tolerance.  It is nicer to disagree than to attack.  Sure, it is easier to unload than to keep quiet.  

I used to visit Mike's small page in the 90's when it was much smaller and so were our computers.  He had DND senior folks very interested, in fact I remember a time when it was rumored that the Inspector General's staff liked to take a peak at what Mike and friends were jabbering about. Remember those days - Mike, "old nit pickers", anyone.

I really like that many posters use IMHO, perhaps we could use IHIFASFIT (I heard it from a sober friend I trust), IHIFSG (I heard it from some guy) or maybe IMHDI (I may have dreamt it) in the same manner as IMHO to avoid nonsense detectors with different calibration settings from going off. 

I'm sure there is mutually satisfactory Spec Fce SME, or a reliable source on this site, on the web or in the library or lastly maybe in my/your dreams tonight a drunken fairy might fart some crap in my/your ear that we can share with each other tomorrow. Good night.zzzz


----------



## paracowboy

WO2 Gubbels said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that the SAS allow direct entry for Civilians.


no, they do not. Several years experience in a conventional unit are mandatory.



> I could be wrong but do believe I watched a documentry on it


are you sure it was a documentary, and not a 'reality show' called "SAS: Are You Tough Enough?"


----------



## JBP

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Jumping down peoples throats for talking out of their a$$es - as you so eloquently put it.
> 
> In addition to this, if you have'nt doe any military trg, and are only joining this summer - how could you possibly KNOW what type of person the army needs, or what you could expect to encounter?
> 
> Also, the best place for misinformation/bad info, is "this guy I know..." if you can't annotate it with a proper footnote (or at least some substantiation, personal experience or otherwise) its probably bull.
> 
> As you saw earlier in the thread, I demonstrated my own ignorance of SF recruiting schemes.
> 
> In the army, believe 10% of what you hear, 50% of what you see, and 100% of what is handed to you in black and white.
> 
> Good luck this summer.



Fair enough, good points.

I've done a tiny bit of trng, BMQ and half of SQ so far. Nothing really, this summer is rest of SQ (11 days) then BIQ (1 month) and Stalwart Guardian (big reservist yearly excercise)... It seems to me also that don't believe certain kit exists until you have it in your hand and it was issued, or you've seen someone else get it issued, and not bought!!!! I was one of the only FNG's in my unit to get the new fancy-fangled gortex socks... From what I've read here and what my Sgt said though, they can be overrated... 

Joe


----------



## c4th

paracowboy said:
			
		

> no, they do not. Several years experience in a conventional unit are mandatory.



IHASFIT who saw this documentary several years back.  I believe it the SAS TA that was taking civvies when they stood too.  The story was that the line up at recruiting was around the block so the Sergeant-Major took them for a run until the crowd was sufficiently thinned out.  It could be lies but it was a good story.


----------



## fleeingjam

Does the french foreign legion count?


----------



## paracowboy

c4th said:
			
		

> IHASFIT who saw this documentary several years back.   I believe it the SAS TA that was taking civvies when they stood too.   The story was that the line up at recruiting was around the block so the Sergeant-Major took them for a run until the crowd was sufficiently thinned out.   It could be lies but it was a good story.


ah! Yes, the TA version of the SAS *did* take civvies when they were being stood too. Back when they merged with the Artists Rifles, in '46-'47, and became 21 SAS (Artists) TA. Also, the Rhodesian SAS recruited civvies during their conflict with communist terrorists, including foreign-born nationals.


----------



## c4th

Usman_Syed said:
			
		

> Does the french foreign legion count?



I would say no as all legionnaires do basic infantry and commando training before being selected for the various regiments. When the recruits come in off the street they won't get a posting preference to 2REP.   Hard mercenaries and commandos should not be confused with SF.


----------



## fleeingjam

Ah, thanks for clarification


----------



## Brockvegas

I think it would be interesting to know the reasons why the men and women of our great nation have decided to give their lives to the military.

Mine is simple, if not idealistic, but I feel it is a valid reason.

Do you remember when you were growing up, your Mom telling you to "Eat all your food, there are starving children aroud the world that would give anything to have what's on your plate right now"?. Well, now I'm 25, 6'1" and 200lbs. I ate all my food, and those children my mother told me about are STILL HUNGRY!!!! I am guilty of taking for granted all that I've had, and have realized that I need to give back what is owed. We are lucky to live in a country where not eating our veggies is actually an option for most of us.

I have realized that right now in Afghanistan there is an opportunity to give people the chance at a life that we take for granted, and I am taking that opportunity.

I dropped of my application at a Recruitment Centre yesterday (Infantry/Armoured/FieldArtillery) and will be hanging around in the Recruiting forum for a while, so please feel free to comment, and share your reasons for joining the Armed Forces in the greatest country on earth!!!


----------



## mudrecceman

To serve.

To do things you can't do anywhere else in the civie world.

To do something meaningful with my life.  (grading and planting potatoes in PEI just didn't seem to fit that bill  ;D)

To be a small part of something that makes our country free and strong.

I grew up in a CF family.  It...it just seemed to be the thing to do.  Not even a question really when I think about it.

Odd, every time I go to a Moosehead's game here in Halifax, and hear our National Anthem, you just know why you keep on doing it.


----------



## Sig_Des

I said it before, and I'll say it again...the recruiter promised me ice cream every day!


----------



## mysteriousmind

I'm joining basicly for the same reason of mud recce man


1- To serve a country I love
2- To do something I would never find in a civvie job
3- I also come from a CF family and, I always has been surrounded by CF people...and those are great people
4- To be part of a goup of people that deserve our upmost respect
5- To proove myself that I'm able to push further my limits

and I could go on and on


----------



## baac

I want my daughter to know that service isn't something other people do. You step up.

And there are other reasons...

B


----------



## mudrecceman

Oh one more thing...

*FREE GREEN UNDERWEAR*

 8)


----------



## Etienne

My Family as a proud tradition in serving for our country. Seem fit for me to join. But I kind of went out of the track being the first one not joining as a infantry  >

CHIMO !

Odd, every time I go to a Moosehead's game here in Halifax
You mean that junior team that we don't know if they will do the post season series ??  ;D

GO REMPARTS GO


----------



## karl28

The reasons that I want to join is the following 
      1/  To serve 
      2/  To have a great career 
      3/  To get myself out of the call center that I work and to get as far away from Trenton as I can 

I haven't got the official nod yet but I passed the testing just waiting for the paper work to go through here is hoping that all goes well


----------



## Hot Lips

Well I come from a line of WWII vets, my grandfathers, and what grandaughter doesn't think the world of grampy...
I was raised with the knowledge that my grandfathers had fought for my freedom...my freedom to do pretty much whatever I want whenever I want...and I for one am thankful everyday for that...

That combined with my civilian skills...there is a long history of nursing in the CF   to my Nursing Sisters who have gone before me and who serve now.
I want to serve my country the best way I am able...that is to provide nursing care to my comrades.

I could add a few other things...like doing things I might not ordinarily do in a civilian job...like rappelling ;D...the challenge draws me as well...did I mention the great big family you get too...

HL


----------



## 211RadOp

It's the family business.

Both my grandfathers served during the war. My father served 37 years. My brother is serving.

I'm the only one who did not go Infantry Officer.


----------



## Hot Lips

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Oh one more thing...
> 
> *FREE GREEN UNDERWEAR*
> 
> 8)


Ummm MRM you can't wear those now...you are AF...you are AF...you are AF...

This isn't going to work...

HL


----------



## ark

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Oh one more thing...
> 
> *FREE GREEN UNDERWEAR*
> 
> 8)



What he said.


----------



## pylon

karl28 said:
			
		

> 3/  To get myself out of the call center that I work and to get as far away from *Trenton* as I can



I guess joining the AF is out of the question...   

What are you applying for?  I grew up in the area as well, know the feeling.



kc


----------



## formerarmybrat23

Must wait till october to reapply. I just want to do something i can be proud of. To look back and say "i did that". Build a stable life for my son, and have job security.


----------



## swofford

1. Because Im cool! 8)
2. I've always wanted to serve in the forces
3. Great career, nothing like civie street
4. To provide for my future family
5. The brotherhood (and sisters)


----------



## karl28

Hi there pylon  I am hopefully going Infantry and hopefully going PPCLI  I have always liked the Army it just seems to suit me how about your self


----------



## swofford

I'm leaving Sat. for BMQ, anyone else?? Infantry, RCR


----------



## Teflon

To do something the vast majority of people are unwilling (and in many cases) incapable of doing


----------



## GUNS

Had no other choice it was "in the blood"

Grandfather was in WW I

Father in WW II

Uncles in Korea

Only War under my belt was " The Cold War" with a side dish of FLQ


----------



## Mike Baker

1. To serve my country.
2. Grandfather was in WW2
3. I too want to eat Ice Cream every day and get free green underwear.


----------



## observor 69

Tired of pickin' potatoes in Carleton County, N.B.

And of course for the free blue underwear.


----------



## Hot Lips

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Tired of pickin' potatoes in Carleton County, N.B.
> 
> And of course for the free blue underwear.


Hey...when do I get blue underwear...right now the CF didn't give me any...

HL


----------



## AMcLeod

I joined because I'm tired of dead end jobs, and want to do something rewarding with my life, to be part of the greater good, and not just some punk ass killing chickens for a living.
To find out what I'm truly capable of becoming, and on thatnote i leave for BMQ on Saturday

Also the free green underware and icecream sound like a sweet deal too


----------



## observor 69

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Hey...when do I get blue underwear...right now the CF didn't give me any...
> 
> HL



Gee the RCAF gave me 5 pair.  ;D


----------



## GIJAY

I too joined for many the same reasons. 

1) Tired of working dead end jobs which i felt no reward in
2) I wanted to give back to something I too feel i take granted for everyday
3) Be part of something that may or has changed the world 
4) Come on all the toys you get to play with, and the training


----------



## CombatMP265

1. To give back to Canada
2. No more dead-end jobs and actually know I'm contributing to something higher
3. Prove to myself I can always improve
4. Job Security/Benefits
5. The FUN YOU GET PAID TO HAVE!


----------



## IrishCanuck

Are you from Brockville by chance? Brockvegas I mean.


----------



## Northern Ranger

1. To get out of the house
2.  Find a purpose in life
3.  Travel
4.   Make money
5.   Pick up girls.

Its all happened for me after 20+years, and now looking forward to civy street for the following reasons

1. Want to stay in the house
2.  Found my purpose and its my family
3.  Stop traveling
4.  Collect my pension
5.  Stop picking up girls  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Northern Ranger said:
			
		

> 1. To get out of the house
> 2.  Find a purpose in life
> 3.  Travel
> 4.   Make money
> 5.   Pick up girls.
> 
> Its all happened for me after 20+years, and now looking forward to civy street for the following reasons
> 
> 1. Want to stay in the house
> 2.  Found my purpose and its my family
> 3.  Stop traveling
> 4.  Collect my pension
> 5.  Stop picking up girls  ;D


Hehehe, that made me laugh.


----------



## orange.paint

In order.

1.Money

2.job security/pension

3.Too many war movies as a kid.

4.Travel

5.Gain money for college.

Honestly I always wanted to be a soldier/cop or transformer.I had originally planned to sign up for a 3 year stint to save money for post secondary.After 3 years of pissing my paycheck up against the wall and having a blast I decided to sign for another 3.Got married during the second BE.Then they approached me with my IE.And here I am.

Reasons for remaining.
1.money 

2.Job security/pension

3.Still like war movies.

4.hoping for travel(as I've done fairly little)

5.Hope to have time for more post secondary someday.

6.What job promotes physical fitness like we do?Free gym membership,10 dollars a month for access for your family.Base teams for any type of sport,ski trails/running trails.2 hrs paid to work out in the morning.You can't beat that.


----------



## Hawkeye

I'm joining for several reasons

#1- I'm tired of doing my dead end job driving trucks in which i'll never get advancment or a future career.

#2- I wanna learn a trade and be a useful link to our national defense.

#3- most important of all I wanna serve my country and be proud of what i do instead of being a number

I'd rather take s*** from someone who knows what their talking about than take s*** from someone who thinks they know what their talking about but really dont 

and at my age ( 38) LOL.. it's either do or die this is my last chance to make something worthwhile of myself and the forces is the way to go

it will be hard on my wife and kids but it's a small sacrifice to make for an intersting and challenging career


                   Regards


----------



## recruited

Im joining becuase I here were being sent some place sandy with a hot climate......... ;D

But seriously, Mostly I want to work with capable people of like mind, protect the country and people in it, find out where my limits are and grow beyond them, throw in some adventure and comraderie and have a kickass job you cant find anywhere else


----------



## KwaiLo

I feel that it is my obligation as a citizen to give back to my country.  I just wish that I had the sense 10 years ago that I think I do now.


----------



## Teflon

Chuck Norris suggested it


----------



## scotty884

Dedication to serve my country.  The cadet system played a big role, and my father's inspiration helped to.  Seeing his accoplishments and his pride were the largest factors.


----------



## ronnychoi

1. To contribute myself to Counter-Terrorism.
2. To give back what I have taken.
3. Working with down to earth, smart people of whom are very easy to talk to and get along with.
4. I like C-130's.
5. Most civie jobs are boring. Sense of duty and pride.
6. 2 great grandfather's in WW1. One western front, one eastern. WW2 great grandfather code breaker or something along those lines.


----------



## Brockvegas

Yeah Irish, I'm from Brockville. Born and raised (unfortunately).

Thanks to everyone who's posted thus far, glad to see so many like-minded men and women.


----------



## imjustsomeguy

I'm tired of feeling like a nobody and just drifting around simply "existing". 
I want to be part of an institution that means something and have a purpose in life.
My family and my country are the most important things in my life and I want to do my part to make sure that they both remain safe and free.


----------



## HeatRoca

Want to represent canada and make a future for my self my friends laugh at me joining the army but i question what there gonna be when there older i'm only 18 years old too so i think this might be one of my best decisions no matter what anyone else says i think its a calling i been wanting to join the military sense i was a private in the junior reserve office training program in fort meade maryland in the united states but anyways thats why i wanna join to represent canada and stand tall and look good in my BDU


----------



## MikeL

Roca, we don't wear BDUs, neither does half the US Military now too.


----------



## Bobby Rico

I joined so when people ask me what my job is I can say in all truthfulness-  Government Agent.


----------



## mudrecceman

HeatRoca said:
			
		

> Want to represent canada and make a future for my self my friends laugh at me joining the army but i question what there gonna be when there older i'm only 18 years old too so i think this might be one of my best decisions no matter what anyone else says i think its a calling i been wanting to join the military sense i was a private in the junior reserve office training program in fort meade maryland in the united states but anyways thats why i wanna join to represent canada and stand tall and look good in my BDU



I have some extra punctuation laying around, if you need to borrow some.   ;D


----------



## slowmode

I'm joining because I want to:

Serve the country the best way possible
Have a job thats different and any other job
Help people in need and become the best of the best
Also To Help the growth of the Canadian Armed Forces.

*OH and I had a bit of inspartion by my hero Dick Winters.


----------



## Fredster

I'll be honest, I didn't learn about all this "serving my country" and "duty" and "loyalty" stuff until after I got in.  They sort of smashed it into my head while I was doing pushups.  During BMQ they made me memorize "Duty With Honour" word for word.

I joined 'cause I wanted to be a combat soldier, wanted to fire a rifle, and wanted to drive a tank.  The job turned out to be a lifestyle, and it ended up being a lot more fun than I had bargained for.


----------



## BluenoserGuy

Reasons for me:

1. Hearing stories from my grandfather about WWII, and how proud every single man and woman was and still is.
2. For being able to serve my country, instead of my county serving me.
3. My dad telling me how the simple privilege to go to school that does not look like swiss cheese.....
4. Also for the fact of saying "yeah i drive tanks....don't you?".
5. And getting payed to have a sexy rock-body.


----------



## warspite

Reasons I want to jon:
1. Grandfather served as a dispatch rider in WW2, I'll be the first of my family to join since then.
2. To serve my country and hopefully have some fun along the way
3. Want to do something different with my life. Something that hopefully will make a difference.
4. Just seems like the life that I want, something different yet meaningful.
 :cdnsalute:


----------



## Rasha

Reasons that I'm joining the reg. force:

1) I joined the CIC and caught a glimpse of the military lifestyle and wanted to move from part time work and move into a combat oriented trade.
2) I had very well paying jobs over seas working on super yachts and came to the realization that nothing was worth doing unless I was doing something that bettered the lives of others...whether that is reconstruction in Afghanistan or being a good officer and being worried more about the welfare of the NCM's that I may support than putting the next bar on your shoulder
3) Also at the end of the day there is the steady pay, a reasonably pension and the fact that when signing onto the military that I would essentially be joining a new extended family


----------



## HeatRoca

MikeL said:
			
		

> Roca, we don't wear BDUs, neither does half the US Military now too.




i know we don't wear BDU but the name of the uniform we wear didn't come to mind tell right now my bad the CADPAT


----------



## nurse sarah

The one and only reason for me...the boots...it was always about the boots...just kidding. I came from a military family like a few people here. And I think it was MRM that said it...there was just never anything else that I wanted to do. Almost everyone in my family had stories to tell and it just seemed so exciting. I love waking up in the morning and putting on my uniform and knowing I did something with myself...the idea of my dad saluting me one day helps too...lol...


----------



## Thorvald

1.  When I was first going to join back in the 80's with my friends, I got side tracked with Girls, Cars, Girls, Cars, Girls, Cars... just happen to take 20 years to get that out of my system (cars that is  ;D).

2.  I was starting to get too old to make any ranks so I had to do it now (kidding...).

3.  And last but not least, after traveling the world for the past 15 years, I've realized first hand that we have the best damned country on the planet, bar none!  You simply have to get out into the world for a few years for this to really hit home.


----------



## hourclock

-What about a free education? Not to mention being paid while attending, with a guaranteed apprenticeship and a job right after!
-I don't know about you guys, but I can't cook if my life depended on it; so definitely the mess halls/galleys..
-Getting to play with expensive things.
-I still get a charge when I put on my uniform.  It totally reminds me that I have a really cool job, and to enjoy my day with that in mind.
-The _family. _ <-- That's gotta be one of the best ones.
-Diversity, I hate sitting still for too long.
-Being part of history in the making...  That's a neat one.
-And 'comon...what woman doesn't like a man in uniform?


----------



## AverageJoe

First time poster, long time visitor....sort of.

Hi!

I'm hoping to join the CF under DEO Infantry. I took the CFAT and did the interview. Now I'm just waiting for the Medical Examination.

Reasons why I wanna join:

1. For the free ice cream and underwear......................Ha Ha Just Kidding  ;D

1. The Hardship. I wanna put myself though hell so I can become a better person in the end.......Hopefully.
2. Active, outdoor environment.
3. And I guess I should also say........Paying my due for the "things" we take for granted.


----------



## Mike Baker

AverageJoe said:
			
		

> 3. And I guess I should also say........Paying my due for the "things" we take for granted.


I forgot that one. Also, to make my mark on history ^-^


----------



## Pea

Well I can't say I joined because of any family history. We don't know of one person on my Mom's side that was in, so I am "breaking ground" so to speak.

Basically, two reasons. To give back, and help others.

As simple as that.


----------



## Mike Baker

Pte Pea said:
			
		

> and help others.


And you will do good at that   And what ever you do for Canada, you will do great, as will every else    


Had a Canadian pride moment there


----------



## Brett

> hear our National Anthem, you just know why you keep on doing it.



You know, that's the best thing I've heard all month. If anyone has seen the Molson Canadian commercial, it really jump-starts my excitement for the summer - even knowing it's a beer commercial. Still, fact of the matter is that whenever I hear the canadian anthem, or see people singing it, I feel so proud "To be Canadian!".

The reason why I wanted to join the army was basically because I wanted to be someone that didn't sit all day on a black office chair in front of a monitor and it's brotheren dsl modem. I love watching war movies, the only type of movie anyone would probably catch me watching. Just like the guy with the bad grammar and zero periods said [sorry brother, can't remember your name], "my friends think I'm nuts for wanting to join the army". Uhm, correction, your nuts for not joining the army. Look at what it offers, what you can become, and what you have open to you. It's a world of opportunities and whoever doesn't advance on that notion is obviously someone of the "norm".

I can't wait to get out there, go places, see things, do things....Ahh, you guys got me worked up; I think I'm going to watch Black Hawk Down in some green underwear while eating ice cream


----------



## Scotian

I'm not in the army yet, but all of the paper work on my end is done, as well as my interview, etc, and I'm waiting to hear back from the people at recruiting.  Every day without a phone call is another day worrying that something went wrong, but I remind myself that the process takes time.  Hopefully I'll get accepted to the CEOTP and end up an infantry officer.

I'm not exactly sure of all my reasons for joining, but if I were more definite they may go something like this;

1 - Adventure / The chance to see the world / The experience
2 - I've read way too many history books, soldier's journals, etc
3 - I want to make a real difference to someone at some point in my life
4 - My great grandfather, French Canadian, served with the American Army in WWI, my grandfather in WWII, also I have a cousin with the CF in Afghanistan right now, and another cousin with the Americans in Iraq
5 - The money.  I'm tired of running fishing boats.


----------



## Astalos

To make my mom proud.  Hoo-ah Mom.


----------



## PeptoBismarck

I'm currently a German citizen. As soon as that letter comes in the mail for my ceremony, I'm enlisting as an Armoured or Infantry Soldier. My reasoning, while quite similar as those above, is also that for me it's such a great opportunity. You see, had Allied troops not defeated Germany in WW2 I, being 100% pure 'Aryan' stock, would most certainly be wearing an armband right about now. Let's just say, y'all have no idea how thankful I am for the fact that that is not the case. Now, in 2007, here's my chance to provide somebody else in another part of the world the same blessing. 

Beati Pacifici


----------



## kolkol

I'll try to keep it short and sweet. I always found myself complaining to others about the current world situation, why things are so messed up, etc. I would bitch and complain about things like those terrorists who plotted against the CN Tower etc. I always wanted to make a difference, and finally decided to be proactive in that regard, rather than just sitting on my ass complaining or debating issues. Also, I do it because I'm Catholic, and I believe helping the poor is what we ought to do, and by joining the Forces I can help those way less fortunate than I, and although, in my eye, there are many moral problems here at home, but none as bad as the poverty and despairity Afghans, and others abroad, have to live in. So I'm going to join and do my part to help fix said problems. 

Also, I love my country and I don't like the fact that people would attack it. Someones gonna be on the business end of my rifle if that happens. And I won't be happy.


----------



## toofast180

Reasons Im joining the CF. Hope to be at BMQ in August.

1.  To see what Im capable of.
2.  To be apart of something bigger.
3.  No other job in the civilan world even comes close.
4.  Tobe around people that think like me.
5.  To do what others are not able/willing to do.


----------



## Brett

kolkol said:
			
		

> terrorists...plotted against the CN Tower...



Whoa...Are you serious? When was this?


----------



## Mike Baker

Brett said:
			
		

> Whoa...Are you serious? When was this?


  You are joking, right? Do a search if your not, or, just look at this http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/americas/06/03/canada.terror/index.html


----------



## Brett

Oh wow...this was just last June?


That's really close to home - I'm only an hour south of Toronto... Yikes! I can't believe I never heard of that before!


----------



## Mike Baker

Brett said:
			
		

> Oh wow...this was just last June?


Soon be a year now.



			
				Brett said:
			
		

> I can't believe I never heard of that before!


Neither can I.


----------



## Brett

I don't understand, though I can see America being targeted, but why us?


----------



## Mike Baker

Brett said:
			
		

> I don't understand, though I can see America being targeted, but why us?


We are in Afghanistan, we are allies of America and England, etc.


----------



## Brett

> The detained suspects are all males, Canadian residents



So our government gives them freedom of speach and choice, opportunities and choices gallore, and they totally backstab the country in which they live all because they are:



> followers of a "violent ideology inspired by al Qaeda



...Some religions are too extreme that they "inspire" such an absurd movement all because they will be better in the life thereafter?

That's total BS - pardon my francais.

Anyway, sorry to drag this topic off-topic.


----------



## Mike Baker

A reason to join up methinks, to wipe out the idea of 





> "violent ideology inspired by al Qaeda"


  Lets get back on track now.


----------



## Brett

Michael I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Mike Baker

Brett said:
			
		

> Michael I couldn't agree with you more!


Thanks. It is another reason why I am joining  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Brett

Another reason as to why you _ are _ joining, or as to why you _ did _ join?


----------



## Mike Baker

Brett said:
			
		

> Another reason as to why you _ are _ joining, or as to why you _ did _ join?





			
				Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Thanks. It is another reason why *I am joining   * :cdnsalute:


----------



## Jacqueline

I love people so much (specially my fellow Canadians) so am willing to do anything for anyone. That's why I'm *joining*. I'm not in. _Yet_.  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> I love people so much


Aww we love you too jackie-o!


----------



## Jacqueline

Right back at ya.


----------



## Brett

So...

Where are we going for basic?


----------



## Mike Baker

Brett said:
			
		

> So...
> 
> Where are we going for basic?


I will find out when I finish High School


----------



## Brett

What grade are you in?

I myself am still in highschool - grade 12. However I do know that I am going to Borden this summer for my basic.


----------



## Mike Baker

Grade 11 myself.


----------



## Brett

Why not just do your basic for the reserves this summer. That way when you get back in late august, you not only still have some time left for summer vacation, but you also have a wallet full of cash to wave around in your friends' faces.


----------



## Mike Baker

Brett said:
			
		

> Why not just do your basic for the reserves this summer. That way when you get back in late august, you not only still have some time left for summer vacation, but you also have a wallet full of cash to wave around in your friends' faces.


I have been looking at that option, but I don't think it may happen because I _may_ need an operation on my knee. If not, I may just go


----------



## mysteriousmind

Then start your procedure now...otherwise...you might regret the fact not having you procedure on the way.


----------



## Mike Baker

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Then start your procedure now...otherwise...you might regret the fact not having you procedure on the way.


I am waiting for the surgeon to call, but, my medical file was sent over 3 weeks ago to him, so I can't do anything


----------



## mysteriousmind

Have you filled out your application, fill out your various paper to give to the recruitment center?

if not you should start now to gather your papers... If you are not doing BMQ this summer you could do it part time this autumn or winter...


----------



## Mike Baker

I plan on visiting the recruitment center in St. John's on May 24th weekend.

I do have the papers needed to give them, just not signed.

One problem about doing BMQ in the fall or winter. I live here www.rencontreeast.com


----------



## Brett

if you're going down on may 24 to the recruiting center in hopes of doing the summer program and the summer program only, you're going too late...I started my process in early January of this year and I'm still not done it..I've only completed my medical, cfat & interview...that took place over a course of about 4 months...that's helluva long time...Chances are you'll be placed in a coop program starting in february depending on if the regiment you join offers it. I would do that if I were seeing how you're still in grade 11...If you get into the coop program, you get a guarunteed spot in the summer program... 


edit - the coop program is all day from feb - june. Approx. 4 credits are earned in that process.


----------



## Mike Baker

Well that just sucks. Plus, I asked one of my teachers if it was possibal to do the co-op program next year, but they said I would have to be in Gander, Grand-Falls, St.John's or Stephenville to do it. Oh well  :'(


----------



## Brett

if your close to one of the regiments that offers it, then you should be fine.


----------



## Mike Baker

Brett said:
			
		

> if your close to one of the regiments that offers it, then you should be fine.


Not though. One of the reasons why living in one of the remaining Newfoundland outports isn't as fun as it usually is.


----------



## Brett

Ouch...


I'm not sure what to tell you besides 'Good luck.'


----------



## Mike Baker

Thanks, I guess


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Well that just sucks. Plus, I asked one of my teachers if it was possibal to do the co-op program next year, but they said I would have to be in Gander, Grand-Falls, St.John's or Stephenville to do it. Oh well  :'(



As far as I know the only place that offers BMQ by CO-OP is Ontario.


----------



## mysteriousmind

Ndfl Sapper Is right, actualy the co-op is available only in Ontario. 

Other province: Part time course or Full time summer


----------



## Mike Baker

Part time I ment


----------



## mysteriousmind

I dont know about your regoin and about the region up (or down) there, 

Perharps they have policies about people living in remove region like you. The best thing you could do is call them or, contact them by email to know waht are their policies and things like that.

Othewrwise,  I'm sorry for you. and I'm kind of happy to live in a big city (Wouhou Quebec city)


----------



## Mike Baker

I was going to call them today, but I forgot when I was putting my new computer stand together. I will call or email them soon. Thanks because I never thought of that


----------



## Sythen

No one signs up for just 1 reason, but the dominant one for me is my friends.

I fight so my friends don't have to. I am fortunate in that I have always have good friends who I can rely on 100%. Without necessary numbers, if a major conflict happens, conscription might also happen.


----------



## Brett

Although conscription has basically been abolished since the vietnam war [I could be wrong ladies & gents, so please correct me if so], any major conflict like Sythen just said, could easily be the spark to an ongoing war that involves more military personnell then the last two gulf war's combined. In that circumstance, I would say conscription would begin to take its effect on the Canadian population.

Good point Sythen, I never really though about that until you mentioned it.


----------



## stealthylizard

Brett said:
			
		

> Although conscription has basically been abolished since the Vietnam war [I could be wrong ladies & gents, so please correct me if so],



Canada has not used conscription since World War II (as far as I understood reading J.L. Granatstein's book "Who Killed the Canadian Military"), and even that can be disputed to a point on technicalities, since the conscription was originally only for a homeland defence type force, but they were eventually sent overseas.


----------



## Brett

Am I correct that more medical personnell and supplies is needed in Afghanistan? If so, do you suppose the government might, even in the slightest, force medical teams & supplies over there?


----------



## mysteriousmind

If you are Pres, you will never be forced to go on tour.

If it is Reg, the rules, that im not very aware are different.


----------



## Brett

Anyone else wanting to say why they joined, or why they want to join, the armed forces?


----------



## Brockvegas

Hey guys, I hadn't checked in on this thread in a while, but I've thought of a few more reasons on top of the one I gave to start the thread.

I am the oldest of my generation in my family by 13 years. My little brother and his wife are about to have their first child, so I've realized that my joining means they may never have to, and that's good enough for me.

Besides, who else do you know that gets to PUT FOOT TO ASS for their paycheck.


----------



## adaminc

I'd have to say that I want to join the CF to become part of something awesome, that I can be overly proud of, to get the discipline that I need, to help people that cant help themselves, for family, friends and country, a good job in lots of places, my uncle was in the air force for 40 years (I think it was 40 years, close to it) and i always liked the stories he told about the places he went. Oh, and the comraderie that goes along with being in the CF.

I also think these following quotes helped me make up my decision to join, I think the 2nd quote is my favourite.



> War is an ugly thing, but not the ugliest of things. The decayed and degraded state of moral and patriotic feeling which thinks that nothing is worth war is much worse. The person who has nothing for which he is willing to fight, nothing which is more important than his own personal safety, is a miserable creature and has no chance of being free unless made and kept so by the exertions of better men than himself.
> --John Stewart Mill--





> Some people live an entire lifetime and wonder if they have ever made a difference in the world, but the Marines don't have that problem.
> --Ronald Reagan--





> People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf.
> --George Orwell--


----------



## Brett

I like that quote from George Orwell, adaminc, but what was his occupation on the detail?

I have to write a litle bibliography for a cpl and hand it in on tuesday. It's basically about this topic here on arm... err, milnet.ca - "why did you join the forces, and more specific, why did you join the riley's?" - that sort of thing. I'd like to use that quote on my paper by George Orwell, but I'd like to know his occupation so  I could add that in, too.


----------



## RetiredRoyal

to close with and destroy the enemy....or that's what I thought when i was 17. Now that I'm trying to wiggle my way back in for a second stint it's more for duty, honour, country. That kind of thing.


----------



## adaminc

He was an Author/Journalist, he wrote the popular novel 1984, thats all I really know about him.

Also, George Orwell was his pseudonym, his real name was Eric Blair, and he died in 1950.


----------



## Brett

Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## stealthylizard

I like cleaning, and wearing green underwear, lol.


----------



## Yrys

George Orwell :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Orwell


but the page has been hugely modified these lasts months, so I wouldn't bet on the accuracy...


----------



## Brett

I'll settle with my phenomenal skill of renting out centuries-old books from the local library, LOL.

besides, I think it would be hard to modify written text.


----------



## proudnurse

AMcLeod said:
			
		

> Also the free green underware and icecream  sound like a sweet deal too



Sorry, I know this is an old one... but this part reminds me of that one scene in "Forrest Gump" where after he gets wounded in Vietnam, and he is in the hospital, he brings not only one for himself... but an ice cream for "Lieutenant Dan" also. Always one of my favourite movies  

~Rebecca


----------



## slowmode

Canada has been my home since I was born. I was born here and my parents came here to live a better life. They were previously living in Lebanon, they fled from the civil war there. Canada gave my parents a wonderfull country too live in. I was raised here and got a better education that I could have got anywhere else. THe main reasons why I joined the Canadian Armed Forces are:

1. I'm Arab , I want to show other people that just because I look different from the outside does not mean I dont have the same values. If you cut me open youll find the Red blood of any canadian. I want to serve this country, this country that gave me education, a great living, and a great life. I am 100% Canadian no matter how I look and I want people to know that. 

2. I wanted an Adventure in life, I did not want a desk job or any normal job. I wanted somthing that would get me off my feet and do somthing exciting.

3. The last reason is because of all the Great people in the CF. THe CF makes you feel like one big group.


----------



## freeze_time311

I currently live in a small town outside of Winnipeg called Stonewall. I bartend part-time at our Royal Canadian Legion Branch #52. I've been working here on a casual basis for about 2 years now. Other than wanting to serve my country. The Legion seemed to have a massive influence on my decision to join the CF. During the weeknights the place is pretty slow, so I have had plenty of opurtunity to read up on 1000's of stories from both world wars. I've heard, "slightly intoxicated," Vets talk about there experiences overseas. In WWII and Korea. It's been an absolutly amazing experience, listening to these men tell there story of duty, and honor. It was there stories, the books, and probably all the pictures on the walls of the Legion that showed me.--- There is nothing more rewarding, than a career in the CF. I can't wait to serve.


----------



## lookingintoit

To give to my country instead of only taking as so many do.

  To bestow values upon my children that come from being in an AF life surrounding (discipline, respect, trust,responsibility and accountability all while living and having fun)

  To provide a stable future for my family

  To do something I can be proud of.


----------



## Meridian

To do something with purpose
To be a part of something more than individual/li]
To facilitate remaining active
To further peace in the world by doing something tangible

Just a few of the many....


----------



## gnplummer421

1. My old man gave me two months to get a job, or he would boot me out of the house at eighteen.

2. The recruiting poster looked pretty good.

3. I was running out of time when I walked into the recruiting centre.

I later thanked the old man for possibly saving me from a life of crime. I was taught how to respect and be respected, taught about the value of things and the meaning and importance of camaraderie and esprit de corps. No regrets...ever.

Gnplummer421


----------



## observor 69

Joined up, just another Maritimer looking for a job.
Travelled, saw a lot and began to realize I liked the camaraderie, the people, my trade and the Air Force life.
In 1976, an Anglo in Bagotville, many of my fellow aircraft techs were getting out for Air Canada or Quebecair in Montreal.
I stayed for a full career.


----------



## blacktriangle

slowmode said:
			
		

> 1. I'm Arab , I want to show other people that just because I look different from the outside does not mean I dont have the same values. If you cut me open youll find the Red blood of any canadian. I want to serve this country, this country that gave me education, a great living, and a great life. I am 100% Canadian no matter how I look and I want people to know that.



Our country needs more people that think like you. Good on you...


----------



## baudspeed

The question was 'Why are you joinin the armed forces'. I have an answer to that but it is not as straight forward as it originally was for me when i made the decision. So i will provide the readers digest version:

It is because I watched alot of war movies as a kid. I do not have family in the military. My last job paid me VERY well, and I had a career. At almost 30 i am not predisposed to have a background like many military families or a fantasy image of what the military is.
Over the course of a year I started looking at what I was succeeding in doing. I realized that the fat cheque, and coushy office i had was not what i wanted. I started vounteering where i could and found something I had not felt in a long time. Civic pride. I read alot of books, but for some reason a few of them seemed to stand out and stick in my head. Following questions i had from those books I started reading more on the topics, and trying to understand the world beyond the CNN that I was provided with every day.
Then i quit my job. I needed a change. Got on the motorcycle and spent almost a mont traveling. Got back, got on a plane, saw a few countries. Met ALOT of people from around the world. 
And upon arriving home, i picked up the recruiting package that i had ordered almost a year earlier on a lark. And it means more now that it once did. Civic duty, and being a part of something bigger than my own selfish interests seems more attractive than any paycheque i could ever get. Many friends/family have urged me to go back to school. Get another degree. Work for the govt again, or maybe as a city worker. But i really dont feel like those things connect with what i beleive.
I feel that although there are problems with the world, my country, the one that I would not trade for the world, can help. Be it in politics or combat.  My country has given me a good medical system, police to protect my house and find my property when it is stolen. My countries military has ensured in the past that by helping other countries defend themselves, we our selves are kept safe. If we had waited until war was on our shores, we may not have been a democratic society. We may not have the opportunity to voice concerns and print newspapers citing failings of our politicians. Freedom of expression and information would not be concepts in our vocabulary if the wars in our world had found us lacking.
Other countries, women are not allowed to teach or go to school. They are not allowed to vote. Education is not considered a right. Water is not freely accessible because those in power have no interest in the majority of their population. In some places religious leaders brainwash children into blowing themselves up. Mothers give up their children for money from groups so that their families can eat. In others Crowd control for a peacefull protest is a .50 cal. A man who sells 'western music' is dragged from his shop and beaten. And there are ideologies that oppose singing and dancing, and clapping.(pm me if you want references... i read alot)

Education and safety are a right for all human beings. Freedom is becomming a privilage in our times. We need to allow others to have the same.

I am aware that there are thoughts that western society is there for the oil. Or political self interest. etc. etc. etc. But what i see, is the opportunity to help. Regardless of where we are. I have to trust that my country will help others in need and for the right reason. This is why we VOTE and not stand passively by. This is why i am, and always will be a red and white blooded canadian.

So as soon as I have acheived the physical metrics needed to join I will put in my application as a Medical Tech(reg) and , and not a day later. Although at times I feel like i may be older than most applicants, I beleive that my life experience has brought me to this point where i can make a mature contributing decision.

Thats my reason...







Oh yes... and green underwear and ice cream every day. Quite appealing.


----------



## mudrecceman

I knew if I admitted that free green underwear was part of the reason, others like me would admit to their own free green underwear wants as well.


----------



## Meridian

Sadly, the "Great Green Underwear Lie" is the real reason I released from ROTP.  I just couldn't deal with the betrayal after learning that the CF only issued long undergarments.   I had such dreams of wearing a beautiful green thong....


----------



## observor 69

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I knew if I admitted that free green underwear was part of the reason, others like me would admit to their own free green underwear wants as well.



Ya only in my case it was blue.  
See profile.


----------



## mudrecceman

:rofl:


----------



## Crusader

Because Canada is fighting _actively_ to preserve and expand democracy.

Because it is the citizen's duty to be prepared for the wars that will inevitably come, and the threats that have yet to surface.


----------



## Greymatters

A hundred years ago I would have been one of the men that 'went West'.  Unfortunately I was already as far west as you could get in Canada, so joined up looking for new lands and adventures...


----------



## megany

LostCargo, my reasons for wanting to join are similar to yours!  It's something I've always come back to look at - through high school, university and now that I'm out working in "the real world."  Lets just say I have found "the real world" to be considerably more boring than anticipated.  I'm desperately bored at work, a year in, and the thought of doing the same thing year in and year out is terrifying me.  I have no real job satisfaction - heck, I don't even understand who my job helps, if anyone!  I work in a career where, when you start questioning the value and the point, you get bogged down and depressed.  I'm part of the corporate machine and I'm definitely not loving it.

The funny thing is I plan to apply for pilot.  I was desperately anxious to leave behind the Quinte region of Ontario (we never lived directly IN Trenton growing up, fortunately, but in the surrounding area)... I feel as though I am setting myself up for a lot of ribbing from the family if I succeed in my ambitions and end up being posted to Trenton!


----------



## R.O.S

Why I want to join.... not in any specific order.

1 - Family thing - While no one served Canada in my family (as I immigrated here) my family has through many generations served in the forces. From fathers side, my father was infantry (Poland), Grandfather was KGB/military intel for USSR (and no I am not Russian, and no my grandfather was no commie, he just had a job), Great Grandfather was in the cavalry (Prussia), G-Great Grandfather was also cavalry (Austria), and G-G-Grandfather was also cavalry (Switzerland)...... I don't know any further down the line. But I you can see each generation has served under a different nation. My mothers side has a few uncles her and there, but they were peasants, and the military gave my grandfather a chance to choose another lifestyle, apart from having a small farm, and from that joined the Air Force and became a one star general. So I cannot deny that the family definitely had an effect on my decision to be also part of the military, even for the fact that they have support me fully in my decision to join up.

2 – I want to give back to a nation that has given me so much. Again, I am an immigrant, but I do not see myself of any other nationality then Canadian, my ethnicity will always stay the same, but I am Canadian and only believe in Canada. This country opened its arms, and so did the people, so I believe that serving the community of Canada is only one way to pay back. 

3 – Gives me the opportunity to become a better person, physically and mentally. The forces will give me the opportunity challenge myself. Even in the application process that is now reaching a 2 year bench mark (don’t even ask, I will soon write a book on my experience on this site when I get in) has given me many experiences. It will take more then bureaucracy other factors to discourage me.

4 – Fulfillment – I have the opportunity to be many things and that is why service is my choice. Nothing else will give me such satisfaction as knowing I am working for the community. And when eventually I get in, I will be very happy.

5 – Be part of great group of people. Over the years I have met many people from the CF and have noticed how close they are, and how much support there is there. It is like a family, and I would love to be part. People join clubs, fundraisers and others… this is the club I want to join.

6 – I cannot deny who I am. I love weaponry and hard engineering. Guns are cool :threat:, and that’s that. It like the reason people want to the fireman…. The main reason is to drive around at high speeds in a Big Red Truck. 


…. Green underwear sounds like a sweet deal too.


----------



## TN2IC

For me getting in?


16 years old.. high school... offer to drive big green trucks and fire an assult rifle? Duh.... sign me up!

Only one in High School at the time that knew how to use a Carl G!  ;D


----------



## Twilight

im looking forword to joining after grade 12, because i want to Help people in need, i wanna do something that not too many people can even imagine, and i want to prove to myself that i can do anything i set my mind to.


----------



## Toddies Girl

1. After 7 years of being a "wife" I want to have a turn!
2. I'm ready to stop just supporing the troops and stand beside them
3. It's a way for me to get the education I want and get paid while I do it
4. I need to be challenged everyday
5. Although this was not one of my original reasons it has become one - because everyone says I can't do it...and I know I can!  

Cheers!


----------



## Oxidd

I alway thought about it, but I never had the guts to apply. After high school, I was hesitating between Computer science and the army..I went in computer. After college (4 years ago), I looked at the RMC Kingston, but I got offered a job which paid very well. Then last year, I got dumped. I decided to change some stuff in my life. I looked at university, then I saw some electronic jobs in the Navy. I applied.

    I need the physical and mental drive of the military, I need to make a change in this world. I want to be part of it. And green underwear is great! And never have to cook again if I want to... hehe


----------



## cdn_army_wolf

I applied for a lot of the reasons already mentioned. I will be heading off to BMQ in 3 days. But I have just found out about these green underwear and am upset that they weren't mentioned anywhere before I applied, I might have gotten in earlier ;D.


----------



## Lumber

Crusader said:
			
		

> Because Canada is fighting _actively_ to preserve and expand democracy.
> 
> Because it is the citizen's duty to be prepared for the wars that will inevitably come, and the threats that have yet to surface.



While I wholly agree with the second part, I would hesitate to say that we are crusaders expanding democracy. If you are alluding to Afghanistan we went there to route out a government that supported the propagation of terror. If that government were communist or a military junta, for example, and there was no Al-Qaeda and Sept. 11th had never happened, we would have never gone in and 'expanded' democracy.

Other than that I joined the military to live a life of adventure. The ability to lead troops (or sailors in my case) across the oceans and to take charge in the defence of Canada just seems like a more fun life to live when compared to, I don't know, working as a comptroller at a large bank at the centre of the universe, uhh, I mean Toronto.

Serving your country is a noble purpose, and I feel magnificent when I think about how much I love my country. But honestly, the excitement of the lifestyle and adventure of the job enticed me more than the ability to express my patriotism.


----------



## Klinkaroo

Because :
 1) My mommy served (MSE OP (AF))
 2) My daddy served (FireFighter)
 3) My uncle is serving (FireFighter)
 4) My other uncle is serving (MSE OP (ARMY))
 5) My cousin is serving (FireFighter)
 6) My aunt is serving (Supply Tech)

Kinda juste seemed like the right thing to do... Oddly enough my two first choices we're firefighter and MSE OP but I can't because of my eye... refractive error of +3.00 and needed 2.75 to get my V3 so going to go see another optometrist and squink a little 

Also I love the organisation of the military... nothing worse then not knowing your supervisor when you have a question... I like to know who I have to go see to do something....

BTW I am currently NavRes MESO... I'm number 7...


----------



## timma

I am going to join next year because:
I was always interested in joining
Cadets got me interested even more
and my grandpa was in the navy in WW2

I was originally going to join the Air force as a fighter pilot , but bad eyesight ruled that out. So i'm joining infantry instead.


----------



## Atlis

Originally I went to school thinking that when I was done I was going to apply for Policing or Corrections, with heavy leanings toward Corrections after a 4 week co-op. Just working with the men and women in the facility and seeing how close they all are and how anyone of them would stand for another, made me want to find a family like that. At this time recent events has held me back from Corrections and I am currently stuck in a call centre. So one night I said I needed a change and I started looking at what my options were with my Law and Security Administration degree I could make the best of what I have learned. I came across the CF website and I started to read, then there was this funny feeling that I was finally looking at something that would be right for me. I applied, and right from the beginning there has been set backs and delays (nothing says welcome to the Government like set backs and delays) and I have had to push through those and move forward. I think that if I had not had as many delays as I already had then I would not be pushing so hard to get what I want. 
What I want is to serve, for the last month and a bit I have been pushing and feeling more determined everyday. I also want to make a difference, and working at a call centre really doesn't offer that. I am not going in with delusions of grandeur, and I am not looking to join for the guns. I am going because I AM CANADIAN and I know we need to stand strong for those in our country who enjoy our freedoms. I can not think of anyother way to pronounce to family and friends that you are PROUD to be a Canadian, then to join CF and put on that uniform and represent every man, woman, and child in this Country we love to call home!


----------



## Klinkaroo

Amen to that my friend


----------



## 3VP Highlander

I originally joined to serve as a peacekeeper, but as I meet more and more fellow soldiers, I stayed for the challenge and the numerous friendships made over a great deal of time.  I have never regretted my career in the forces and my daughter has since joined as a reservist.  I have since retired from the Reg Force and have transferred over to the Reserves.  I believe that I still have a lot to offer and will continue to serve as long as I can and as long as I still enjoy the profession of arms.


----------



## JBoyd

I have several reasons for applying.

1) My grandfather and great-grandfather both served, I look up to them and their accomplisments, my grandfather was a tank gunner (dont know the actually trade name) and was part of the tank waves at normandy, as well he volunteered for cleanup duty after the war and assited in cleaning up the gascamps. My Father raised me in a very military-esque household.

2) It has been a dream of mine since i was 14. I have always had roadblocks along the way and I now finally have the ability to go to BMQ.

3) I now have a wife and 2 young children. Where I live the cost of living is through the roof, and I personally wont be able to get where i want to be in the next 5 or 10 years to support them properly. The CF can give me the opportunity to do that, as well as to be a better man in the long run.

4) I appreciate what our troops have done for us, in all operations around the world, and i support them wholeheartedly. I want to help protect the way of life i grew up with so my children will be able to experience it as well.

there are other reasons but they fall under the previous reasons i have listed.  Such as wanting a challenging job that will push me to the limits each day and not let me fall into a decrepit rut.


----------



## Canadian Mind

My Uncle is a supply tech. Was deployed on the Ottawa when it made it's trip to the Persian Gulf back in '06 (or was it '05?). Looks like he will be deployed to Afghanistan in either army or air force uniform in spring of 2008. Grandfather was a flight engineer back in WW2, whole family on Dad's side (including uncle and grandfather were in air cadets.

I want to be an architect someday, and was skimping through all the different possible civilian trades I could choose, but couldn't choose one as I didn't have experience in any of them. I didn't want to educate myself for 5 years, to work another 5-10 before going back to school to become an architect if I didn't like the trade. At the same time I've always been playing with the idea of joining the military due to family ties and interest perked by cadets. However, I never thought a military career followed by architecture would be a good lead-in, so I've always considered it one or the other.

Anyways, I was busy telling General Hillier this tale at the Boomer's legacy dinner (well, the bit about not knowing which trade to get into), and he told me to hurry up and make up my mind before I was too old to do any of it. So I made up my mind that evening, and have been trying to push my way through to the military career ever since... Though I am met by sever resistance by my mother, and due to some real shitty timing on my part my paperwork must be in the day BEFORE my 18th birthday, or I have to start all over again. 

Now, many may say one night really isn't enough time to make this sorta decision. It is for me. I take my time figuring out everything I need to know about the decision beforehand, but once I know all that I need/want to know, the decision-making process doesn't take more than 4 or 5 minutes. I'm really good at thinking on my feet and solving things quickly once I have all the information, and making decisions on the fly has never failed me yet, sitting and taking my time to choose something, then being half-assed about doing it has however. If I can't make up my mind in thirty seconds, it probrably isn't worth it, and I'll drag my ass about it. I hope it's this snap desicion and resultant hard-lined commitment that proves to be a good quality in the military.

As for my trade of choice, Armoured. I would prefer tanks, but Recce sounds pretty cool too. It was since I met Gerry Olson that I've been interested in tanks, and even more-so now that they've actually been deployed for use; I would so love to be in Afghanistan before pullout... Although due to indecision on my part earlier, when worried about a future in architecture, I may not now get that chance.

Oh, as for getting into architecture after the military, I'd like to save up enough dough to pay for at least half my University degree (I hope to enlist with a local reserve unit to help cover costs as well). Also, many current architects have labeled m choice of entry into the field as "An excellent make-work project." Made me chuckle at the thought of driving a tank through some old shell of a building in downtown Vancouver so something new I design could be out up. I also think being in the military will teach me to better deal with stress and "under fire" situations, which I know local architects face all the time. Another factor determining how long I will be in the military is how much I enjoy it, and how many good stories I'll have to tell the grandkids someday if I ever live that long.  Finally, if all else fails, I can always re-join after my bachelors degree, do another 5+ years, then finish off my last two years of post secondary and get my masters... plus hopefully a nice down payment for a house.

Anyways, there is the book, and then some...


----------



## JAWS228

1) Because I've spent my whole life living in the safety and comfort of the best damn country in the world and its time that I helped step up and earn that privilege.
2) Because it beats the heck out of working at a boring warehouse every day.
3) I've always been interested in the military, and cadets got me hooked even more (I knew for sure that I wanted to go army after the 1st time I held a C9  ;D)
4) I want to actually do something with my life that I can look back on and be proud of when I'm old...and serving Canada in the armed forces would be one of the highest callings any Canadian could hope to achieve.

...................OK and maybe the free green underwear is a big bonus too :


----------



## Mustadio

JAWS228 said:
			
		

> 1) Because I've spent my whole life living in the safety and comfort of the best damn country in the world and its time that I helped step up and earn that privilege.
> 2) Because it beats the heck out of working at a boring warehouse every day.
> 3) I've always been interested in the military, and cadets got me hooked even more (I knew for sure that I wanted to go army after the 1st time I held a C9  ;D)
> 4) I want to actually do something with my life that I can look back on and be proud of when I'm old...and serving Canada in the armed forces would be one of the highest callings any Canadian could hope to achieve.



Ditto, except I haven't been to the cadets.

I've always loved the army, and the technology, teamwork, honor, hard work, etc. that goes with it. Like many others have said too, it's a job that many people look up to, and even you(..I) would be able to look back and know it was worth it. Not to mention Canada really is a great country despite the fact that we do have problems, like everyone else, and that serving it is the least we can do.... The only real thing I dislike is our national anthem, although it isn't that bad, I wish it could be more patriotic, so we that our patriotism would be shown more clearly when our anthem was played. Meh.


----------



## MedTechStudent

-My mother was a nurse back in England, she always taught and talked about interesting medical stuff.
-(with out getting specific)..one of my close friends drowned when I was 14 and it never sat well with me that nobody there knew CPR or how to save her.  That's when I first thought about EMS
-I got accepted to the Civi. EMS program but realized that I would have more or an experience in the CF.  Not to mention the privilege and honor of serving in such a prestigious military.
-I learn better in a stimulated, highly structured environment, and that's exactly what the CF offers.

Its perfect!

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## NSfirefighter

my grandfather wanted me to on his deathbed 

he served in 1RCR in korea as a medic

i just figured its in my familys blood to be in the forces


----------



## Fry

I joined for a career. Work isn't very abundant on the east coast of Newfoundland. So far, I'm waiting in Gagetown for my armoured course, but everything's going great. No regrets at all.


----------



## Slaw

I was always a history buff when it came to the military, I had no family ties to it and I was always interested in it since I was a little munchkin.  I applied 6 years ago but was merit listed plus things in my life were changing fast(two children within a year) 
 After the last 3 years of countless jobs and trying to get into school(money issues not letting me do this) I decided it was time to apply again. I applied last week and would be proud to serve my country that we all love.


----------



## Lazarus**

Hey everyone, brand new to the forums so its only fitting that I share with everyone.

I have always wanted to join the Armed Forces, since junior high..I'm 20 goin on 21 next March with plans to join Infantry. I wasnt born here and neither were my parents. Political turmoil back in my parents day forced them to leave my birth country and settle down here (Alberta).Not only that, but I dont really see myself doing anything else...office work and warehouse work doesnt really sound appealing to me. So to me, serving in the Forces is something that I know will be good for me in the long run. No matter how I look at it.
 I'm starting a workout regime to get in shape for my initial fitness test and BMQ, and I'm also using study guides to "prepare" for the CFAT if you will. 
So wish me luck everone!


----------



## Wanting2Join

It's hard to pin point the exact reason for wating to join....

I think part of my reason for wanting to join (I'm in the process of joining the reserves) is that I was exposed to it at a young age. My father was a Colonel and Commander for the PEI Regiment many moons ago, my uncle is a retired Officer with the Air Force and my husband is in the CF as a Reservist as well. (He finished a tour in Feb.)

There's something about the uniform that attracts me, what it represents. I want an employer that values it's employees and their families. I want to be of service to people in need, and the military offers that opportunity depending on the field you're in. There's also the aspect of a "brotherhood" or "comradery".

I am also tired of not having any opportunity for promotions, being stuck in a dead end job etc.... I love challenges and change. I can't find that anywhere else. It seems to set you apart.


----------



## NicholasFromOttawa

slowmode said:
			
		

> Canada has been my home since I was born. I was born here and my parents came here to live a better life. They were previously living in Lebanon, they fled from the civil war there. Canada gave my parents a wonderful country too live in. I was raised here and got a better education that I could have got anywhere else. The main reasons why I joined the Canadian Armed Forces are:
> 
> 1. I'm Arab , I want to show other people that just because I look different from the outside does not mean I dont have the same values. If you cut me open you'll find the Red blood of any Canadian. I want to serve this country, this country that gave me education, a great living, and a great life. I am 100% Canadian no matter how I look and I want people to know that.
> 
> 2. I wanted an Adventure in life, I did not want a desk job or any normal job. I wanted something that would get me off my feet and do something exciting.
> 
> 3. The last reason is because of all the Great people in the CF. The CF makes you feel like one big group.



I am absolutely ecstatic that I found another Lebanese/Arabic person interested in joining the Canadian Forces. None of my friend's nor family understand why I want to join. But to know that there are others like me out there that want to join in order to give back to a country that gave us so much is great! 

Thank You!


----------



## NicholasFromOttawa

Northern Ranger said:
			
		

> 1. To get out of the house
> 2.  Find a purpose in life
> 3.  Travel
> 4.   Make money
> 5.   Pick up girls.
> 
> Its all happened for me after 20+years, and now looking forward to civy street for the following reasons
> 
> 1. Want to stay in the house
> 2.  Found my purpose and its my family
> 3.  Stop traveling
> 4.  Collect my pension
> 5.  Stop picking up girls  ;D




A very funny post, made me laugh!


----------



## OkotoksRookie

I recently spoke with a guy I knew pretty well in High School and as we were exchanging the customary 'what's new with you' questions he tells me he's just finished his BMQ and is now getting trained for his trade in the Navy. This shocks the hell out of me because this guy was always one bullet short of a full clip, so I ask him why? He tells me all the great benifits and the fellowship and most of all how rewarding it feels. Then he asks, "How's your job? Do you find it rewarding?" and it hit me... no... I don't. So he threw the recruiting link at me and I've been looking more and more into it. I regret not looking into it right out of high school as now I've got the wife/kid/mortgage triangle of responsibility and I don't think I could take the pay cut to go full time, but the reserves are looking more appealing every day. Even if it's only part-time it would be nice to be challanged and to feel that sense of fellowship my buddy was talking about.


oh.... it' be cool to shoot things too 
 :threat:


----------



## GUNS

OkotoksRookie said:
			
		

> I recently spoke with a guy I knew pretty well in High School and as we were exchanging the customary 'what's new with you' questions he tells me he's just finished his BMQ and is now getting trained for his trade in the Navy. This shocks the hell out of me because this guy was always one bullet short of a full clip, so I ask him why? He tells me all the great benifits and the fellowship and most of all how rewarding it feels. Then he asks, "How's your job? Do you find it rewarding?" and it hit me... no... I don't. So he threw the recruiting link at me and I've been looking more and more into it. I regret not looking into it right out of high school as now I've got the wife/kid/mortgage triangle of responsibility and I don't think I could take the pay cut to go full time, but the reserves are looking more appealing every day. Even if it's only part-time it would be nice to be challanged and to feel that sense of fellowship my buddy was talking about.
> 
> 
> *oh.... it' be cool to shoot things too *
> :threat:



Not if the "things" shoot back. :warstory:


----------



## OkotoksRookie

GUNS said:
			
		

> Not if the "things" shoot back. :warstory:


too true


----------



## NicholasFromOttawa

The reasons I want to join. 

1. To defend the Constitution and Charter of Rights and Freedoms of Canada that mean a lot more to me then you can imagine. 

2. To give back to a country that has given me and my family so much. 

3. Since I was a child, I've always wanted to join the Army.


----------



## Dolphado

I want to join because its something that I've always wanted, but not had the support to do.  I've finally, after 5 years, gotten my life on track and now as a mom of 2 I need to give my son's something to be proud of. I refuse to be that welfare mom that everyone thinks I'll end up being. Unskilled, except for bartending, I'm past the days of just going with the flow of everyone around me. Its time to go out into the world and begin a new life. one where I can actually be helpful.  That, and my daddy was in the army    he loved every minute of it and now as he's getting up there in age, 66 this year, he's so proud that at least one of his kids is joining.


----------



## NicholasFromOttawa

Dolphado said:
			
		

> I want to join because its something that I've always wanted, but not had the support to do.  I've finally, after 5 years, gotten my life on track and now as a mom of 2 I need to give my son's something to be proud of. I refuse to be that welfare mom that everyone thinks I'll end up being. Unskilled, except for bartending, I'm past the days of just going with the flow of everyone around me. Its time to go out into the world and begin a new life. one where I can actually be helpful.  That, and my daddy was in the army    he loved every minute of it and now as he's getting up there in age, 66 this year, he's so proud that at least one of his kids is joining.



Congrats and best of luck, I am sure you will do great.


----------



## dwalter

I want to join the military because of the teamwork and camaraderie. I want to have co workers who are as close as family, and who take care of each other no matter what. I'm also looking forward to the nice benefits, including getting my education paid for, and hopefully getting any graduate studies subsidized down the road as well.


----------



## Duzeman79

I was wondering what inspired everyone in the Canadian Forces to ever dream of such an occupation. Who influenced you? or what in the world touched your heart and made you want to become a hero of today's Country? Wether its from your father being in the army or a world issue that pissed you off to make you want to join. Lets hear your stories maybe it can relate and help influence some of these recruits to push stronger knowing there are people just like them in the forces. This is to basically help play the role of a role-model for all the newbies.

"There's no money in peace, but there's money in war"


----------



## JABAC

A few reasons (among many) that I decided to join:

-A sense of working for something greater than myself -my country, our future

-To help people in a practical way and to help my fellow comrades (I will be a medtech)

-To learn awesome new skills

-The unknown aspect- where I'll go or what I'll do-travel opportunities and adventures

-To live in an environment where physical fitness is expected and highly stressed and where people are encouraged and held accountable for staying healthy and fit

-The sense of belonging and comradeship

-The knowledge that you are a part of a lasting legacy- the soldiers of today are connected in a strong and undeniable way to the ones who served and died for our country long ago- WWII, etc.


----------



## kwon

Talks of free ice cream....too bad you have to go to Kandahar :-[

But in all seriousness the reason I joined was to give back to a wonderful country that has given me so much


----------



## Sam 45

Hey, I'm new here and not part of the CF yet, but hopefully will be shortly. I'm just curious to know what made you want to join the army. The nobility of service? Philosophical reasons? You needed the job security? Army family? And for those who are in it now, do you think you had the right reasons for joining/has being a soldier altered your worldviews at all?

My story is that at about the halfway point in my last year of high school, I got accepted to university. I was happy, my parents where proud and quite frankly most people where shocked. I was a gifted kid who drastically underperformed in almost every academic category. I was lazy, depressed, nihilistic and pretty much just pissed off that "Life sucks and then you die". I coasted, by god did I coast. I wouldn't go to class, and I'd study just enough to pass the tests, counting on the exam to bring my marks up. I did this, and pretended I was happy with that, acted like a hotshot because I "cheated the system". That I didn't try at all and still got into university. School for me was pretty much a forum where I could find more parties, score more weed and play sports.

After school ended, this behavior continued, and one day I just decided that my life needed direction, that there was no way in hell I trusted myself enough to go to university and potentially waste my time and money because I knew I had to change the way I had been living for the last couple years of my life.

Philosophically, for me, the army made sense. I have a huge, huge respect for the men and women who put themselves in harms way and face danger for the sake of not only our country and way of life, but they also enforce the Canadian views of equality and human rights for anybody regardless of race, colour, creed or religious association. A good analogy for people in general is that there are 3 kinds of people: sheep, the general population who at mostly good hearted and unable to kill. Wolves, dangerous people who mean to do harm to others for their own personal gain. And then there are sheepdogs, people who risk their lives and use cunning and coordination to ethically defend the sheep from the wolves. Soldiers are not murderers, despite the fact that they do kill, they have RoE's that they abide by against a foe who's never even heard of the geneva convention. They see their friends killed by an invisible enemy, but their training and structure allows them to carry on protecting human rights when they have every reason pull a modern day My Lai. To me this is remarkable, and I want to be like that, I want it more badly than anything I've ever wanted.

So what's your reason(s) for joining/having joined?


----------



## aesop081

We have exactly the same topic already in progress FYI.


----------



## Sam 45

haha, completely missed that (second time in like 3 post).

I thought it was odd that topic didn't exist.


----------



## chrisf

Spent two weeks working for cash at slightly below minimum wage, refitting 125 apartments. After lugging more fridges than I care to count up more stairs then I care to count, decided the army was likely an easier job (ironically, we were refitting the apartments to be used as barracks for CFNES students)


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Sam 45 said:
			
		

> They see their friends killed by an invisible enemy, but their training and structure allows them to carry on protecting human rights when they have every reason pull a modern day My Lai.



What?  They have every reason to pull a modern day My Lai?  If you really think that, I am not sure you are ready to get in yet.  

I think you were trying to say something but said it the wrong way...or I am hoping you did.


----------



## GAP

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> What?  They have every reason to pull a modern day My Lai?  If you really think that, I am not sure you are ready to get in yet.
> 
> I think you were trying to say something but said it the wrong way...or I am hoping you did.


Sam 45 
As one who served in country at the same time as My Lai, you have no idea of the sense of despair and disgust we felt that came out.....That kind of action is dishonorable in the extreme


----------



## ebeth

Someone asked me whether I like the idea of being a part of the military, or whether I want to become a part of the military... I don't really understand what they were asking and until then I can't really answer that question for them.
- How did you know that it would be something you could handle?.. getting shot at, IEDs, seeing fellow soldiers or civilians wounded or killed.
- How did you know you wanted to devote years of your life to your country?
- What made you finally decide to enlist?
- How did you weigh the risks and the benefits of the job?
- Did your family support your decision?
- have you regretted your decision or happy you made the decision?
- any advice?

I've always found war history/movies very interesting.. . and up until about a year ago I didn't agree at all with what was happening in the middle east, but then I really started researching into it, watching every documentary I could find, reading every article.. Finding out that they're not only helping to free the country of the Taliban forces, but they are rebuilding cities, digging wells, providing electricity, providing farmers with tools to help their communities and families, training afghan forces, and providing medical aid. My respect for the brave men and women over there has grown profoundly.. don't get me wrong, I've ALWAYS supported the troops, but I didn't always support the reason for this war. No I find myself arguing with friends about the difference soldiers are making over there. I'm now 20 years old, and for months now I've been really considering joining the Canadian Forces.. I would love to be a medic.
I've always had an interest in medicine, I've done as much research as I can, watched countless documentaries/videos, and read everything I could about it. Anyways, I know for sure that I want a career in health care. I love hands on work, I need to work with people, I love to be busy and constantly on my feet.. I'm definitely not an office job person, I don't want to stare at a computer screen all day and I get bored of the same old thing very easily.. I think the Forces would be a great experience and a great challenge.. but I'm just wondering if someone could maybe share with me your experiences in the Forces if you're a medic, or have served alongside medics. My parents are scoffing at the idea, so I'm really just looking for someone impartial to give some insight.

I'm not sure yet if this is something I want to make a lifelong career out of, but I definitely want this experience.
I am a very proud Canadian and it would be an honour to serve my country and do whatever I can to help all soldiers return to their families.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated..

Thanks!


----------



## MMSS

I've been asking myself this question for some time and really there are many reasons; I think it would be impossible for anyone to pick one specific point and say "that is the reason."

Like you, I enjoy war/military movies and television programs. For me it appeals to my senses of teamwork, loyalty, patriotism - the idea that there are larger issues in life and that the best and brightest have to rise to meet them. There are (minimum) two sides to every conflict and you know that not only are the other guys sending their strongest and toughest out to meet you but they are going to be carrying the craftiest tactics and deadliest weapons that their smartest minds can dream up.

It goes beyond combat as well. I admire the military structure (ideologically) - the idea that there is a strong and responsible chain of command, that if you work hard you can get recognized. The uniform, badges, medals - each in its way identifies a member who has proven themselves capable in their chosen field. 

I know that no military force is perfect, but I hope to help make ours that much closer. I am an intelligent, strong member of society, and with that comes responsibility. I am choosing to not only protect but to strengthen this society.


----------



## Task

- How did you know that it would be something you could handle?.. getting shot at, IEDs, seeing fellow soldiers or civilians wounded or killed.

I joined when I was 17 right out of High School. I was too immature to think of those things at the time to be honest. 

- How did you know you wanted to devote years of your life to your country?
I felt growing up that I was the only one that truly loved my country and that maybe in the military there were others who might be like me. It turned out to be true. On my basic I got my first Tattoo on our first weekend leave. I thought I was so original getting a maple leaf on my chest. When I returned Sunday, at least 1/2 my course had the same original idea.

I was also an anomaly growing up. My best friends were computer geeks but I was a jock so I was constantly protecting one set of friends from another. I've always loved protecting other who were weaker than me and so the military (and those type of trades) seemed like a great opportunity. I still, after 17 years feel this way, especially now that I have a family of my own to protect and care for.


- What made you finally decide to enlist?
In the early 90's there was a recession and pro-anything-but-white-male movement happening. I went to a job fair and I was interested in becoming a firefighter. I went to the table and he told me "Sorry kid, you're a white male." I laughed and asked him if he was allowed to tell me that and he just frowned and said "Sorry but its the truth right now." 

So I looked to the left table where the Calgary City police table was and he said "Sorry same here."  Then the guy from the right table laughed and said "We'll take ya." and that was the military.

- How did you weigh the risks and the benefits of the job?
I didn't. I just wanted to be a part of something bigger than me. 

- Did your family support your decision?
Yes and no. My mother <To this day> is dead against it. My father supported it but wanted me to go Air Force. 

- have you regretted your decision or happy you made the decision?
I am 100% happy of the decision I made that day. I have seen many things that I wish no one would have to see but I have fulfilled my desire to be a part of a greater good something bigger, something that makes a difference.

- any advice?
Give it a try, we are a family like no other.


----------



## riggermade

My parents knew "I" wanted to join the military.  When I quit school it was get a job or go back to school.  Military was th best option.


----------



## Trinity

Task said:
			
		

> I joined when I was 17 right out of High School. I was too immature to think of those things at the time to be honest.



SAME   ;D

That was 17 years ago.


----------



## Final

Trinity said:
			
		

> SAME   ;D
> 
> That was 17 years ago.



Is it just me..or am I seeing a trend here....Cough


----------



## MPwannabe

Ha, I'm 25 and trying to get in. Late bloomer I guess 

I think the CF is the most challenging job a person can hope for. Mental and physical challenges each day and the feeling of going home knowing that because of what you do, normal people can sleep more soundly at night, is phenomenal. I have a plethora of other reasons as well, but that's a taste of it. I'm sure it's the same for others as well.


----------



## Gunplumber

Well the day I was born I had combat boots on,  let me tell you my Mom was not pleased. Ouch!  :'(


----------



## George Wallace

Gunplumber said:
			
		

> Well the day I was born I had combat boots on,  let me tell you my Mom was not pleased. Ouch!  :'(



Those pebbled ankle boots and puttees must have been painful.    >


----------



## Gunplumber

Hey it might have been worse. I could have been a cavalry man.........with spurs.


----------



## George Wallace

Gunplumber said:
			
		

> Hey it might have been worse. I could have been a cavalry man.........with spurs.



 ;D

They come in handy when out on the town.  If I get too hammered, I can be wheeled home like a wheelbarrow.


----------



## Mudshuvel

I am joining for reasons.

Reasons include: 

Pride. How can my kids be proud of me working in a Call Centre. The smiles on their faces seeing me in uniform, know that in one way or form that I am serving and protecting the country they live in is enough for me.

Security. Pension, Benefits, a guaranteed job once I'm in and being my best, and depending on the trade I pickup, experience in something I can take into civvie life come retirement if I get too bored.

Companionship. BMQ will consist of a great group of guys and gals who I will most definitely bond with and hopefully form lifelong friendships with.

Life experience. Postings from one end of our broad country to the other. A mix of cultures, foods, and landscapes and most of all forming friendships with many others in uniform from every walk of life.


----------



## NSDreamer

Hrm, easy answer? To smile. That's why I joined.


----------



## Chang

definitely the people. I've met some of the best people in my short CF career


----------



## zylwyn

Why the military for me? 

I started building Lego houses, moved on to building treehouses, then building and administering computer networks,  then  back to building houses (only real ones). 
I'm 34 and don't feel like there is a trade outside the military that could challenge me mentally or physically like one inside. 
 I've always done the schooling, training and apprenticeships associated with my career paths, and I have always been fairly disappointed by the quality of the education. 
From what I have read, and the people I have talked to, I'm fairly convinced that the military will help me push myself beyond my perceived limits, and provide me with the training tools I need to excel.
I'm really looking forward to finally living up to my childhood dreams.
That and both my wife wants to see me in uniform  

Wish me luck, just waiting on my background check to clear. 
 ;D


----------



## StewartN

for me the army intrest started early, as it did for most kids in my generation. playing with army men action figures and various others. As i came up in the world i knew that i wanted to work on cars, trucks, any thing with a motor. After high school i started my mechanics apprenticeship at a local mechanics shop. Now a qualified mechanic i am always looking for a new challenge, new equipment and the biggest and baddest vehicles to work with. So as no suprise i applied to be a vehicle technician in the CF in Jan of 2010. Only to find out that my trade was closed until April 2011. i was pretty discouraged for some time afterwards. it made me take a close look at why i really wanted to join up. My reasons were pretty lame in my eyes. i mean sure fixing a LAV or tank would be the height of my career, but that was really the only reason. After being "waitlisted" and asked if i wanted a different trade i began to look an all kinds of forums ( like this one, and a few others), watching every video i could find online. until i found the "Basic up" series. after watching both seasons i found that there was alot of direction, and comradery missing in my personal life as well as my professional career. so i started do alot of digging around on this site, reading every thing that i thought had to do with "me and my situation". I now have come to the conclusion that after the holidays i will contact the CFRC in my area and start the process again. until then i am restarting my training plans.
Wish me luck.


----------



## Sapplicant

The pride that comes with serving my country.

I need more discipline, routine, and challenges to thrive.

The sense of adventure, the new family you end up being a part of, learning to prioritize better. 

Exercise, being outside, the potential to advance me education. To learn a whole new set of skills. To be a part of something bigger than myself. I'm growing weary of the seasonal/farm work I do. Come winter, I always end up stuck inside for a couple months, and I'm just not having that anymore. I want to be able to look at myself in the mirror every morning and respect what I see.

There are more reasons, but I'm not up to writing a 2000 word essay today.


----------



## JSR OP

It was in my genes.  I'm fourth generation military.  My Uncle was Black Watch/RCR, my grandfather was Airforce, and my Great Grandfather was Union Army during the US Civil War


----------



## mariomike

JSR OP said:
			
		

> my grandfather was Airforce, and my Great Grandfather was Union Army during the US Civil War



That is impressive!


----------



## MMSS

JSR OP said:
			
		

> It was in my genes.  I'm fourth generation military.  My Uncle was Black Watch/RCR, my grandfather was Airforce, and my Great Grandfather was Union Army during the US Civil War



That's some long lifespans... looking at your profile you have about 10 years on me... my great-grandfather served in WW1.


----------



## JSR OP

MMSS said:
			
		

> That's some long lifespans... looking at your profile you have about 10 years on me... my great-grandfather served in WW1.



Yes, it seems that way.  I was born in 1971, my uncle was born in the late 1930's, my Grandfather was born in 1900, and my 
great grandfather was born in 1837.

My dad was a baby boomer born in 1947 when my grandfather returned from England after the war.  He and my grandmother were in their late 40's when my dad was born, and my Great Grandfather had a  younger 2nd wife (by 10 yrs).


----------



## mariomike

JSR OP said:
			
		

> Yes, it seems that way.  I was born in 1971, my uncle was born in the late 1930's, my Grandfather was born in 1900, and my
> great grandfather was born in 1837.
> 
> My dad was a baby boomer born in 1947 when my grandfather returned from England after the war.  He and my grandmother were in their late 40's when my dad was born, and my Great Grandfather had a  younger 2nd wife (by 10 yrs).



Your great-grandmother was a remarkable woman by giving birth at age 53.


----------



## JSR OP

mariomike said:
			
		

> Your great-grandmother was a remarkable woman by giving birth at age 53.



Now I have to go through the family tree....  That doesn't sound right.


----------



## JSR OP

My Great Grandfather, George Cross is born 1837, sails across the Atlantic from Greenock, Scotland with his parents and take up residence on Upper Longue Sault, or Baxter's Island, which is now called Croil's Island, N.Y.  George joins the US Army -Company K., 92nd Regiment, New York Volunteer Infantry.  He took part in many famous Civil War battles such as the Battle of the Wilderness, Battle of Spottsylvania, Battle of Chancelerville, and the Battle of Fair Oaks, all of which were in Virginia.  He was raised to rank of corporal and was selected as one of the sharpshooters.  At the end of the war, he was honourably discharged and  in 1884 he moved to Canada, and in 1890, he became a British Subject.  In 1895, he gets married to his second wife Ellen Brydges when he's 57 yrs old.  His new bride  is 25yrs old. 

My Grandfather, John Cross is born in 1900 in Aultsville Ontario.  Great Grandfather George is 63 yrs old and Great Grandmother Ellen is 30 yrs old.  I don't have a lot of info on John's military career during WWII.  I believe he completed Basic Training in Petawawa, and he served in England as a Bombardier with the RCAF.  I don't know anything of his wartime record....yet.  After the war, he owned a garage in Aultsville, and was a very good hockey player.  He drowned in 1950, trying to save my 3 yr old father from who had fallen in one of the locks that ran up the St Lawrence River.

My Father never served, but his brother Malcolm Cross served in the Black Watch and in the Royal Canadian Regiment in the 60's and 70's.  Malcolm was born in the mid 1930's.  I know he got into a bit of trouble during his time in the military.  The RCMP had come to our house when I was very young looking for him after he went AWOL once or twice.

My father is the youngest, born in 1947 about 9 months after my grandfather got back from England.  My grandfather was 47 and my grandmother was 43.

There you have it.  the shortened version of my military genome.  Four generations, even if it not direct.

Hope that clears up the questions of age.  I don't know where 53 came from...


----------



## TheBeatles193

My reasons for joining (planning to, right after im done highschool)...

1. Life experience - I want to be a cop, so I figured it would be a good way to get some life experience, which they want you to have before becomng one.
2. Famliy traditions - I had many relatives join up, and everyone in our family has a very high respect for those in the military.
3. My country - Honestly, it might sound corny, but I love Canada, and I want to do my part for this great country. 
4. It's exciting - My friends are going to be teachers, accountants, etc.... my job is going to be way more exciting than theirs!
5. Making a difference - Helping keep the peace, helping to save lives, etc.


----------



## dogger1936

TheBeatles193 said:
			
		

> My reasons for joining (planning to, right after im done highschool)...
> 
> 4. It's exciting - My friends are going to be teachers, accountants, etc.... my job is going to be way more exciting than theirs!



Remember this post when your on sentry at 03h00 in the freezing cold for the 10th night. Looking towards the horision you can see the lights of town. They couldnt afford enemy force or even blanks, and the only thing sentry is accomplishing is ensuring your running on 4 hours sleep.

Meanwhile Tom the teacher is home correcting exams watching CSI Miami having a beer. And Joe is at the bar with Sally the new accounting chick who works two cubicles down.

And both are making more money than you. ;D


----------



## aesop081

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Remember this post when your on sentry at 03h00 in the freezing cold for the 10th night. Looking towards the horision you can see the lights of town. They couldnt afford enemy force or even blanks, and the only thing sentry is accomplishing is ensuring your running on 4 hours sleep.
> 
> Meanwhile Tom the teacher is home correcting exams watching CSI Miami having a beer. And Joe is at the bar with Sally the new accounting chick who works two cubicles down.
> 
> And both are making more money than you. ;D



You forgot to add that John is on his second Hawaiian vacation and you are on your 4th month of pre-deployment training for your 3rd tour in Afghanistan........all after being away for 6 months in CFB XXXX on your 6A course........


----------



## CallOfDuty

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Remember this post when your on sentry at 03h00 in the freezing cold for the 10th night. Looking towards the horision you can see the lights of town. They couldnt afford enemy force or even blanks, and the only thing sentry is accomplishing is ensuring your running on 4 hours sleep.
> 
> Meanwhile Tom the teacher is home correcting exams watching CSI Miami having a beer. And Joe is at the bar with Sally the new accounting chick who works two cubicles down.
> 
> And both are making more money than you. ;D


  Ahhhhh ....reality check... :nod:


----------



## TheBeatles193

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Remember this post when your on sentry at 03h00 in the freezing cold for the 10th night. Looking towards the horision you can see the lights of town. They couldnt afford enemy force or even blanks, and the only thing sentry is accomplishing is ensuring your running on 4 hours sleep.
> 
> Meanwhile Tom the teacher is home correcting exams watching CSI Miami having a beer. And Joe is at the bar with Sally the new accounting chick who works two cubicles down.
> 
> And both are making more money than you. ;D



Hahaha okay fair enough.  :  I know its not gonna be easy. But I don't care. Its what I want to do.


----------



## aesop081

TheBeatles193 said:
			
		

> Hahaha okay fair enough.  :  I know its not gonna be easy. But I don't care. Its what I want to do.



Its not a question of "easy" or "hard", just a remined that its not always fun and games and not an adrenaline rush 24/7.


----------



## GAP

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Its not a question of "easy" or "hard", just a remined that its not always fun and games and not an adrenaline rush 24/7.



The past is better remembered than lived

      :Jacky Gleason


----------



## TheBeatles193

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Its not a question of "easy" or "hard", just a remined that its not always fun and games and not an adrenaline rush 24/7.



I understand that. But some of it will be fun, even if its just some of the time.


----------



## Arsenal

Good attitude, now keep that up for the next few years and you will go far. Yeah it will get hard, you wont sleep for a week, you'll be cold and you'll be pissed. Be one of those guys thats fueled by that crap, those are the guys I want to be around and trust me they are few and far between. I love my job, doing the crappy stuff is what makes it worth it. You knowing that you can laugh off crap that would crush most people is awesome.


----------



## TheBeatles193

Arsenal said:
			
		

> Good attitude, now keep that up for the next few years and you will go far. Yeah it will get hard, you wont sleep for a week, you'll be cold and you'll be pissed. Be one of those guys thats fueled by that crap, those are the guys I want to be around and trust me they are few and far between. I love my job, doing the crappy stuff is what makes it worth it. You knowing that you can laugh off crap that would crush most people is awesome.



I will, thanks. Thats good advice.


----------



## Pusser

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You forgot to add that John is on his second Hawaiian vacation and you are on your 4th month of pre-deployment training for your 3rd tour in Afghanistan........all after being away for 6 months in CFB XXXX on your 6A course........



Or, you joined the Navy and are thinking to yourself, "Oh crap!  Hawaii/Caribbean again!?"  ;D

On the other hand 30 days of getting the crap kicked out of you in the North Sea in winter ain't all it's cracked up to be either!

PS:  teachers are grossly underpaid.


----------



## Avor

My purpose in life to protect the innocent, joining the army mean I would not be doing it alone.


----------



## josh112358

I'm currently in the process of joining my city's army reserve as infantry, and I want to quickly tell a little bit about myself, and then I'll tell you my reasons for joining. Sorry, I'm new to the site, and I figured a bit of an introduction was somehow suiting.

I began looking in to the military about 5 months ago, and initially wanted to join (after high school, since I'm currently in grade 12) as a pilot, and go to RMC and all that good stuff. I got directed towards the reserves to sort of 'experience the military' before I made a decision on my future career. It was absolutely life changing. 

My perspective on and appreciation for the military has completely changed in the last few months, and I have decided to join as infantry, and this is why:

-First off, I primarily want something different than ordinary (civilian) life, something that none of my friends are doing. I want a job that's exciting, and will teach me new skills and will hopefully direct me to the Canadian Forces as a life long career

-I really want the values and attitudes the Canadian Forces teaches. Contrary to popular belief I am already an organized, responsible teenager (currently holding two jobs, and helping out around the house, and own my own car). However, I have a lot of growing to do still, and I feel the CF will guide me in the direction I want. It's going to teach me the leadership skills I desire, and how to be a team worker, and also, how to be a good brother to others, and a good friend. The CF, I believe, will teach me how to be a functioning person; how to be more organized and ready, how to stay in shape and also be mentally prepared, how to live well, and how to simply enjoy the time I've got and loosen up (crack a few jokes, etc.)

-Another huge reason I want to join the CF (and I hopefully have the chance to mention this to recruiters) is to pay my dues, in a sense. I've always seen the military as an honourable career (though I've only taken serious interest in the last few months). My biggest personal motivation for joining is that a reservist from my city, who, in fact, went to my high school, died in Afghanistan in 2007, and I've read a few things about him, and about other soldiers who have died, and I feel I owe it to those people who have served Canada before me to follow in their foot steps, as it were, and give back to my country.

-To continue on from the last reason, I owe it to Canada. One of my part time jobs is at a pizza place, and many of the employees moved from Mexico or Costa Rica in recent years, and their reasons for coming to Canada have opened my eyes to the opportunities this country has given me, and the freedom it provides. Though, in my family life, I don't have a chance to realize how fortunate I am, real life experiences (along with the military) have opened my eyes to show me how much I owe this beautiful country called Canada. I feel I owe it to my country to serve it, because it has given me the security and freedom I've had in my whole life. The least I can do is respect this country, and join it as we try to make the world a better place through peacekeeping, peacemaking, and fighting for what we believe in.

These are my final, thought out reasons for joining, and I hope everyone understands where I'm coming from.

On a more comical note, I would be lying if I said I wasn't partly interested in joining to blow things up and shoot things. I'm a 17 year old boy, and I DO play the odd videogame when I can. And the little dream in the back of my head of actually living on a day to day basis, the things that happen in games like Call of Duty and Battlefield is a little treat that I can look forward to. I'm pretty sure everyone joins the military for that dream of adventure, no matter if they know at what cost it could potentially come at. 

I hope this helps others like myself look within themselves when joining, and see if they are in it for the right reasons, and what they believe is right to them. I'm definitely not joining for money, or "job security," but I am joining for the reasons that I believe reflect who I am and what I want to become. 

Especially for the younger potential recruits, I hope I've sort of motivated you to really understand what you're stepping in to when you join, and to figure out what you're joining for. I believe the Canadian Forces offers everyone an amazing opportunity in their lives to serve their country and have an adventure and live life. And, just like many other things in life, I believe that what you get out of your experience in the military, in every aspect, will be equal to whatever you put in to it.

So, for potential recruits like myself, going through the application process, or even deciding if this is the right direction for them, keep chugging through and staying motivated. I lost motivation for joining for a couple of weeks, and I felt very depressed, but I have picked it all back up, and feel stronger mentally and physically than ever! 

My best advice to those joining, however old or young you are, is to keep a level head and stay motivated. You really need to find what motivates you to join the Canadian Armed Forces, and once you figure out that reason, or reasons, keep it with you forever, and you WILL make it!

Thanks for listening, and I'm excited to see what other things people say motivates (or motivated) them to join the Canadian Forces!


----------



## Ayrsayle

Reasons? I got plenty (attempting to join as a Infantry Officer):

Idealist reasons -
I love my country. It has given me the opportunity to do what I love, the freedom to pursue my dreams, and the ability to grow as an individual. I am quite proud to call myself Canadian, and want to do anything I can for it.
The military is one of the few organizations that offers opportunities for youth - and the only limitations are personal merit and individual drive.
As a student of history, I am fully aware of how many Canadians died (and continue to die/risk life and limb) to ensure I had the aforementioned advantages. I can serve my country, there are many people who can't (or shouldn't) in this capacity.
I want to be part of something bigger then myself, and something I wholeheartedly support. Until the world finds a way to make everyone pacifists however, we will continue to need a military presence at home and in the world. a company for profit just doesn't inspire me the same way.

Pragmatic reasons: 
who doesn't like a stable job? A stable job where you get vacation time, benefits, and a reasonable chance for promotion - everyone likes those things!
I get paid to stay in the best possible shape I can. I do that for free anyway!
I (possibly) will have the opportunity to pursue a masters degree in History, and be paid while doing it.
Pension. Who doesn't like a pension?
I've always thought I had three career paths - Teacher, Politician, or Military. Since Teacher's positions are few and far between (and pay horribly), and people tend to prefer Politicians with some life experience - the Military was the best option. I've always wanted to do something in public service, as it is what makes me feel fulfilled professionally.
I can support my fiance's more expensive schooling. She wants to become an ASL interpreter, and I really want her to have the opportunity. Plus, she will likely have some work regardless of where we are posted (within reason, of course - though I'm sure she will try to teach polar bears while I am up in Alert....)
I have some student debt I wouldn't mind getting rid of.

There are quite a few more, but that works in a pinch.


----------



## Ricadamdoo

Because I live in the best damn country on the planet, and anything I can do to bring others a little closer to the life we have in Canada is a job worth doing.


----------



## deskjockey43

I really think this topic should be revived. I have read all 12 pages and very much enjoyed the peeks into the thought processes of so many of our fine military personnel. 

I do believe it's missing something, however.  All of these posts, though spanning all three elements, seem to be focused on people in or looking to join mostly combat trades.

The guy who thinks warehouse work is boring....they have that in the CF. The guy who doesn't want to be at a desk all day in front of a computer screen....where would you be without RMS  clerks?

Personally speaking, it never really occurred to me to think of the CF as anything other than combat "stuff" until recently. My other half's sister was retiring as a Major....from RMS. I was hooked. I researched, asked questions, did all the tests. And I got in. And I failed the fit test. Just one part. By 2 seconds. Over and over. I went to TRP. I did the workouts. Then I got pneumonia and a sinus infection at the same time. My retest was coming up and I knew I was not ready. I vr'd.  

Now, I have spent the past year upgrading my education and experience in my field as well as going to the gym an awful lot. I can reapply in October and you can bet your free green undies I won't fail this time.

Cat


----------



## mariomike

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> All of these posts, though spanning all three elements, seem to be focused on people in or looking to join mostly combat trades.



I joined the Service Corps ( Logistics ) Reserve.


----------



## deskjockey43

Good to know.  Always happy for another brain to pick.


----------



## mariomike

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> I can reapply in October and you can bet your free green undies I won't fail this time.



Good luck on your future application!  

To avoid confusion, you may wish to update your Signature,

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: RMS clerk
Applied: Oct 2014
CFAT: Passed Nov 2014
Medical: March 2015
Interview: Feb 2015
Merit Listed: June 8, 2015
Position offered:June 29, 2015 RMS clerk - Navy
Swearing in:July 29, 2015
BMQ: Aug 3, 2015


----------



## deskjockey43

I was thinking that myself. And done. Thanks! [


----------



## mariomike

You had a bad break. We all need a fresh start every once in a while.


----------



## deskjockey43

Thank you. I appreciate the sentiment. 
I need to get back in. I KNOW I can do it and failure is not an option.


----------



## Lightguns

Interesting question and simple answer.  The rail car plant was in a down turn down home, so I joined for 3 years of infantry to eat.  The plan was to get on with the plant after a glorious year of partying on my Army UI.  The plant never came back fully.  34 years later......


----------



## observor 69

Down homer, army cadets, army reserve. Joined RCAF. First trade was a bad match. Remustered to Avionics tech. 
Much better match. 27 years later became a military man in disguise as  a civy.  

Why did I join? See above by Lightguns.


----------



## bscriber

Grew up in Trenton.  Most of my friends parents were Air Force.  I've wanted to serve in the military since I was a kid.  Went to university with the plan of going DEO afterwards.  However, in university, I met my now ex-wife.  She had no desire to be married to a military man, so I went the civilian route.  Then my dad got really sick and I took some time to help my mom look after him.

I am now divorced and my father passed away a few years ago.  I'm not getting any younger--I am 34; so I figured the sooner the better.  I'm waiting to be merit listed, and then on my way (I hope).

Good luck


----------



## biernini

As an Air Cadet and Army reservist in my teens I've always been at least accommodating to the idea of military service, but I've never considered it much of a calling. In the intervening decades I never really gave the opportunity much thought.  But after having lived overseas for most of that time I have grown to love my country and her countrymen and women more and more, and feel that I have a much more objective perspective on how and why than most.  I feel very lucky to have been born in Canada. My expat life cannot and will not continue forever both for financial and patriotic reasons, but as a consequence of this life my employment prospects are presently not enviable to re-establish my family in Canada. I am a very late bloomer when it comes to heeding a career-calling, and I'm hoping that one of the trades I am now studying for will be with the Canadian Forces both as an opportunity to give something back to my home country and as something that I can benefit from as I will hopefully one day approach my retirement from the CF. I want to be a Medical or Pharmacy Officer, fwiw.


----------

